# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ruggemergontsteking,Transverse Myelitis?

## Lellie

Graag zou ik met mensen in contact komen die direct of indirect met TM te maken hebben (gehad). Deze diagnose is 4 maanden geleden bij mijn vader gesteld en verbaas me over de behandeling die hij heeft gekregen. 

Die bestond enkel uit een vijfdaagse prednisonkuur. 

Nu weet ik inmiddels door veel lezen hoe het erin amerika en andere landen er aan toe gaat, maar hoe zit dat met andere nederlandse patienten hier ?

Alvast bedankt &#33;

Reacties ontvang ik graag per mail : [email protected]

----------


## j

wat is TM?

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by j_@14-02-2005, 15:14:29
> * wat is TM?*


 Tm is de afkorting van Transverse Myelitis, of tewel, een ontstoken ruggemerg. 

Aangezien de cijfers aangeven dat het slechts voorkomt bij 3 tot 4 per miljoen inwoners, is het aantal mensen die er bekend mee zijn, erg laag. 

Toch hoop ik andere TM patienten tegen te komen .....( In nederland ) , heb het geluk er al 2 gevonden te hebben, en 1 mij ... :Smile:

----------


## wanda

Mijn schoonmoeder heeft een week of 8 geleden ook te horen gekregen dat ze transverse myelitis heeft. Ze heeft al die tijd in het ziekenhuis gelegen (ja ja, aan de prednison). Vorige week werd ze overgebracht naar een revalidatiecentrum, maar ligt sinds gisteren weer in het ziekenhuis (weer aan de prednison). Haar hele rechterkant is gevoelloos (vanaf nek naar tenen) al dan niet met tintelingen en krachtverlies.
Zelfstandig staan is een probleem, laat staan lopen. Binnenkort gaan ze haar in een academisch ziekenhuis onderzoeken, maar aangezien het nogal zeldzaam is, staan ook de artsen voor een raadsel. Wij voelen ons erg machteloos. Misschien kunt u ons vertellen waar we meer info vandaan kunnen halen en wellicht wilt u ook uw verhaal aan ons kwijt.
Groeten van Wanda

----------


## Jrun

hoi allemaal,

Ik heb een onsteking gehad in mijn ruggenmerg, in mijn nek.
Mijn symptomen waren/zijn zwakte in benen en armen en gevoelloosheid in linkerhelft lichaam (gevoel is gelukking weer helemaal terug.) en tintelingen door armen en benen en pijn in armen en benen
Heb ook twee keer prednison stootkuur gehad

Tot voor kort werd alleen mogelijk MS of de ziekte van Devic (ontsteking van ruggenmerg en /of onsteking van oogzenuwen) geopperd

Nu was ik afgelopen donderdag bij een revalidatiearts en die zei opeens dat ik was doorverwezen door de neuroloog voor Transverse Myelitis!!
Misschien ben ook een Transverse Myelitis geval.
Jullie horen nog van mij
Groetjes Jeroen

----------


## jose21

Ik heb t zo'n half jaar geleden gehad, al een week knallende hoofdpijn, pijn net boven schaamstreek en borsten, hoofdpijn was bijna over kon ik niet meer plassen, Ehbo geweest leeg gecathetriseerd, moest toen opgenomen worden van de neurologie omdat ik vage klachten had en ik werd nie lkkr, en er was een reflec in me voet nie goed,
DAg erna kon ik niet meer lopen tintelingen dof gevoel in benen tot onder me borsten, Had al een catheter gekregen een week aan catheter gezeten, heb alleen nog klachten bij plassen en poepen voor de rest is alles over.

Ik zou graag in contact willen komen met mensen die dit herkenen zou graag ervaring willen uitwisselen!!

----------


## arwin

Zes weken geleden ben ik ziek geworden, zware hoofdpijn, hoesten (griep) en klachten bij het plassen en ontlasting. dit heeft een 5 dagen geduurd. Hierna had ik vermoeide en zware benen. na 1,5 week begon ik te lopen als een dronken persoon. De huisarts kom de diagnostiek niet stellen en de neuroloog van het rergionale ziekenhuis had het vermoeden van een cerebilaire ataxtie ( geiriteerde kleine hersenen door ziekte waardoor uitval kan ontstaan). vier weken geleden opgenomen het regionale ziekenhuis, alwaar geen diagnostiek kon worden gesteld. er was niets te zien op ct, mri, in hersenvocht en bloed. binnen twee weken overgeplaatst naar het amc. hier kwamen ze er achter dat ik een ontstekeing in het ruggemerg had/heb. in deze perioden was tevens ook de kracht in mijn benen fors minder geworden, maar ik kon me nog altijd redden met de rollator. aan het einde van de week zijn ze begonnen met een prednisonkuur. eerst drie dagen infuus (stootkuur) en nu aan de tabletten. Na de stootkuur is er gelukkig al veel van de kracht in de benen teruggekomen en slaat de kuur aan. Mijn ervaring met de ziekenhuizen is nu wel ddat je toch zelf mondig en "wakker" moet zijn, anders kan een onderzoek en/of behandeling lang op zich laten wachten en/of duren. 

De diagnostiek is in het amc nog niet helemaal rond. maar zodra ik deze weet horen jullie dit.

----------


## marieke79

Hoi,

Wellicht heeft iemand hier wat aan of kan iemand mij helpen.

Ruim 2 weken in ziekenhuis gelegen (5-22mei). Prednison stootkuur gekregen van 3 dagen. MRI: ontsteking ruggenmerg. Geen problemen met oogzenuw gevonden met behulp van VEP. Verschillende bloedonderzoeken en ruggenpunctie wijzen niet op een bacteriele of virale infectie.

Mogelijke diagnose: infectie, bacterie, virus, MS, Devic syndroom, Transverse Myelitis

Symptomen: tintelingen in handen (alsof ze slapen), gevoelsstoornis vanaf sleutelbeen tot in tenen, retentie blaas, pijn in ruggenmerg (nek/schouders), verzwakte benen, doof gevoel, verminderde pijn en temperatuur sensatie, obstipatie, strakke band-achtige/gordelachtige sensatie rond romp/buik.

Klachten begonnen met nek/schouderpijn, 2 dagen erna plotseling niet kunnen plassen, tintelingen en na nog 2 dagen niet meer kunnen lopen (eerst als een dronkenlap).

Nu verbetering, maar nog steeds zelf cathetiseren en tintelingen, spierspanningen, levendige reflexen. Fysiotherapie lijkt te helpen.

Sterkte voor iedereen die vergelijkbare klachten heeft!

----------


## arwin

Hoi,

Ik zou nog even de uitslag laten weten van de diagnostiek in het AMC. Ik heb inderdaad Transverse Myelitis op basis van een allergiese reactie op een bacterie (micoplasma pneumoniea). Deze bacterie veroorzaakt normaal gesproken een luchtweginfectie. Helaas is er in het revalidatiecentrum geen voortgang meer geweest. Tijdens de controle in het AMC is er een afspraak gemaakt voor een nieuwe MRI en een lumbaalpunctie. Deze zijn reeds gedaan en uit de punctie bleek dat er nu het Herpes Simplex virus actief is in het hersenvocht. Dit virus is, volgens mij, geactiveerd door de prednison. Voor behandeling ben ik wederom opgenomen in het ziekenhuis. Op de MRI was wederom weer niets te zien. Nu weer aan het revalideren in het revalidatiecentrum. Het gaat nu naar mijn gevoel iets vooruit. Dus ik houd er de moet in. Deze week weer helemaal naar huis en dan verder in de dagbehandeling in het revalidatiecentrum.

----------


## jose21

Ik heb het dus ook gehad. transverse myelitis.

Ik heb er afgelopen half jaar bekkenbodemfysiotherapie gehad omdat ik pijn bij het plassen had, en me spierspanning te hoog was, 9 ipv 1-2, t is nu rond de 5 en lager krijgen ze het niet. dus ben daar weer ontslagen bij de bekkenbodemfysiotherapie. Naar de urologie terug, die wilde weer met een camera mijn blaas in is weer niks gevonden, maar sinds dien is het pijn bij het plassen over. waarshcijnlijk heeft die arts een vliesje geraakt die er zat en is het nu over. maar ik moet het aankijken als k weer pijn krijg eerst pillen slikken, zoniet nog niet over na 2 maanden weer terug naar de urologie terug,

voor de rest heb ik geen klachten meer er aan over gehouden aan mijn avontuur in het ziekenhuis met de transversa myelitis. geen tintelingen meer gehad, ik was er waarschijnlijk optijd bij..

als jullie meer willen weten mogen jullie altijd mailen naar mij.

groetjes jose

----------


## danenberg

hallo,
Als ik deze berichten allemaal lees gaan er twee dingen door me heen. Ik ben boos dat het zo'n rot ziekte is maar ook blij dat ik niet meer de enige ben.
Ik herken alle verhalen en alle klachten. Twee en een half jaar trug had ik TM voor het eerst. Ik kreeg een m.r.i. ruggeprik en een prednison kuur.
Toen ik de prednison ging afbouwen kwam het weer trug en moest ik weer opnieuw beginnen. Dat is nu 4 keer gebeurt en het lijkt wel of het nu weer trug is. Julie begrijpen vast dat ik nu wel bang ben, want ik heb geen idee hoe vaak het nog trug komt en hoe mijn toekomst eruit zal zien.
Ik ben nu 16 en door het vele gebruik van prednison ben ik nu heel dik. Ik ben wel 40 kilo gegroeit en daardoor heel erg gepest.
Nu zit ik bij heliomare op school.en het gaat daar stukken beter, want ik kan daar tijdens schooltijd ook naar fysiotherapie.

Ik wens julie allemaal heel veel sterkte!!!
en als julie iets willen weten over mij of over tm kan je me altijd mailen.

----------


## yvonnep

Wat vervelend 16 jaar, en dan al zo ziek. Als je zo erg aangekomen bent met prednison kan ik je adviseren om zout en suikerloos te eten. DAt kan enorm helpen. Ik weet niet of je dat al hebt gedaan? HEt is even lastig zoutarm brood te vinden maar als je daardoor kilo's afvalt... ALs je vragen hebt over wat zout en suikerloos eten is, of wat je wel of niet mag eten, dan wil ik je graag helpen!
Veel sterkte ermee! Yvonne

----------


## yvonnep

trouwens ik reageer omdat ik ook een ontsteking aan mijn ruggenmerg heb (heb gehad). Zelfs tijdens mijn vakantie in Frankrijk, dus daar in een ziekenhuis gelegen. Nu gaat het redelijk, maar ik ben er nog niet. Graag deel ik met jullie de ervaringen.. we zijn tenslotte wel een van de enige... 
groeten Yvonne

----------


## Nicky79

Hoi,

Beetje dubbel om het zo op te schrijven, maar fijn dat je herkenbare verschijnselen leest. Er is bij mij afgelopen week myelitus vastgesteld. Ik lees alleen hier meer ernstigere verschijnselen dan dat ik zelf heb. 
Ik heb zelf ook een doof gevoel/ tintelingen van mijn voeten tot onder mijn borsten gehad (nu nog gedeeltelijk). Ik heb een week in het ziekenhuis gelegen. Kon ook moeilijk lopen en idd een beetje dronken. Het plassen ging een paar dagen moeizaam maar kwam gelukkig vanuit zichzelf weer op gang. Zelf heb ik geen medicatie gehad. Ik ga nog wel naar de revalidatie-arts toe om te kijken wat hij voor mij kan betekenen.

Het moeilijke hiervan vind ik dat de artsen je niet een medicijn oid kunnen geven. Ben zelf ook wel bang dat het misschien weer terug komt of erger wordt.
Heeft iemand het misschien al weleens homeopatisch geprobeerd?

liefs

----------


## CarolineY

Hallo, sinds dec.2005 heb ik T.M. Ik heb 3 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen, opgenomen met de diagnose: Guillain Barre. Dit was het dus niet. Daarna werd gedacht aan een tumor, M.S. tot ontstekingscellen in het liquor gevonden werden. Toen werd T.M. genoemd. Daarna 3 maanden gerevalideerd in een revalidatiecentrum. Van bijna volledig afhankelijk van een rolstoel, loop ik nu weer met krukken. Het moeilijke van dit ziektebeeld is dat niemand kan zeggen wat de prognose is. Het is te onbekend, en per persoon weer verschillend. Het hangt vlgs mij nogal af van de plek waar de ontsteking zit, of heeft gezeten, en welke schade deze heeft veroorzaakt. Ik ga 2x per week naar de fysiotherapeut. Verder is het "gewoon" een zaak van doorzetten, blijven oefenen, en hopen op het beste. Veel sterkte allemaal!!

----------


## Elizabeth

Ook ik heb M.T. en dacht dat ik de enige was in nederland. De diagnose kreeg in in 2003 en het is chronisch. Afgelopen donderdag was ik in het CFS centrum in Amsterdam inv met me/cvs en fibromyalgie en daar kwam naar voren dat de M.T. de grote boosdoener is in mijn lichaam, naast mijn andere twee aandoeningen. Nu met het warme weer komt de ontsteking weer opspelen en heb ik weer heel erg nekpijn en gevoelloze armen. Ik zou graag in contact komen met mensen met deze diagnose en te weten komen hoe zij er mee om gaan. Met het uwv heb ik ook veel gedoe omdat zij maar blijven zeggen dat het psychisch is, ondanks de uitslagen van de mri. De laatste uitslagen van mijn hersenen lieten ook witte stof afwijkingen in de hersenen zien. Heeft iemand tips voor mij. De arts in Amsterdam zei dat ik erg ziek was en absoluut rust moest houden, alhoewel ik mij niet ernstig voel. Ik wordt er een beetje bang van eigenlijk.

Ik hoop van iemand iets te horen, ook graag over het in de ziektewet zitten en hoe hier mee om te gaan.

Vriendelijke groeten 

Elizabeth

----------


## yvonnep

vervelend voor je! ALs je nu weer zo'n pijn hebt, vraag bij je huisarts of specialist weer prednison. (heb je al gehad??) dat is het enige wat werkt. En gezond eten, extra vitamines slikken (1000 mg C) 
en ik zal bij het UWV eens naar een andere arts vragen.. belachelijk hoe hij er mee omgaat. Bij mij was het een gedeelte psychisch kom ik nu achter, maar dat hoeft natuurlijk bij jou niet zo te zijn! 
Probeer leuke dingen te doen en te vergeten wat je nu hebt. neem een paracetamol voor de pijn en ga naar het strand... echt als je gewoon dingen doet dan kan de pijn ook minder worden! 
Het UWV geloofde mij wel, het is alleen niet heel erg tastbaar zei hij tegen mij, dus lastig een tijds diagnose te stellen.. 
Tjaa, lastig, vervelend! Neem pillen om je wat beter te voelen en ga leuke dingen doen, dat zijn mijn tips... 
heel veel sterkte ermee!!!

----------


## Tim Adema

Hallo mensen,
Ik ben Tim en ben 21 jaar, er is iets met mij aan de hand maar ik weet niet wat. Ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen om daarachter te komen. Zo´n 3 weken geleden begon het, ik werd ineens misselijk en duizelig en heel erg koortsig. Toen ben ik op bed gaan liggen en ik begon helemaal te schokken, echt schokken van uit mijn buik die door mijn hele lichaam gingen. Na een tijdje was de misselijkheid over en ben ik van bed gegaan, die dag had ik om de paar minuten nog wel telkens schokken maar ik dacht dat het misschien wel aan slaapgebrek zou liggen. De volgende dag was het mis, ´s ochtends vroeg werd ik wakker en ik schokte helemaal ik wist niet wat er met me gebeurde. We zijn toen naar de huisarts geweest en daar moest ik ook nog helemaal hyperventileren, die heeft mij toen een spuit gegeven om mij te kalmeren. Na een tijdje ging het wel weer, de huisarts zei toen dat het misschien een virusinfectie of een bacterie was en dat ik naar het ziekenhuis moest voor bloedonderzoek. Dezelfde dag begonnen de schokken weer en de volgende dag ging het gewoon door, toen hebben we weer met de huisarts gebeld of dat wel klopte. Er is toen weer iemand langsgeweest en die heeft mij weer helemaal onderzocht, alles leek goed, bloeddruk, hartslag, suiker. Ze stonden voor een raadsel. De volgende dag kon ik langs de neuroloog, die heeft mij ook weer helemaal onderzocht, nu ook op de reflexen. Hij vond het vreemd dat ik alleen schokken vanuit mijn buik had, hij dacht aan iets met mijn ruggenmerg, een ontsteking of iets zeldzaams. Ik kreeg pillen tegen epilepsie en die onderdrukken de schokken nu wel wat, maar geen 100%. Vorige week ben ik door de mri-scan geweest en ik heb gisteren daar de uitslag van gekregen, ze konden niks vinden. Terwijl er wel degelijk iets met mij aan de hand is. Mijn klachten zijn: schokken(vanuit de buik), soms misselijk, soms moe, last van mijn nek, en een raar gevoel in mijn voeten. Via google ben ik bij deze site gekomen, door te zoeken naar ontsteking ruggenmerg. Komt iemand dit bekend voor of kan die mij op een andere manier helpen? Ik wil graag weten wat er met mij aan de hand is. In ieder geval bedankt voor het lezen en als je een oplossing hebt graag.
Groetjes Tim

----------


## CarolineY

Hallo Tim
Wat een nare ervaring voor je, vooral omdat ze niet kunnen vinden wat het is.
Een oplossing heb ik niet voor je, wel weet ik uit eigen ervaring dat ze de ontsteking die bij mij in het ruggenmerg zat pas op het spoor kwamen na de 2de ruggeprik. Bij de 1ste ruggeprik was het liquor schoon, en waren er geen ontstekingscellen te vinden, terwijl de uitval in mijn benen bijna compleet was. Pas bij de 2de ruggeprik vonden ze ontstekingscellen die wees op een ontsteking door een virus of bacterie. Toen is gelijk behandeld met prednison. Kijk maar wat je met mijn ervaring kunt, een goede neuroloog moet deze mogelijkheid zelf ook kunnen bedenken. Sterkte!!!

Caroline

----------


## micamilla

bij mijn zus is ook TM geconstateerd. Zij heeft uitval van haar zenuwen vanaf haar middel en ook zijn haar blaas en darmen uitgevallen, waardoor ze nu een catheter heeft. Op dit moment is zij dus vanaf haar middel verlamd. Dit is in 3 weken tijd gebeurd. Zij heeft vorige week een 5 daagse kuur van prednison gehad en daarna weer 5 dagen prednison in combinatie met immumglobine. Er is nu iets beweging in haar benen. Zij is benieuwd in hoeverre ze haar gevoel terugkrijgt en de werking van haar blaas. De neuroloog kan er geen uitspraken over doen. Hij weet ook niet of ze zal herstellen. Kan iemand vertellen indien er herstel komt welke functies het eerst terug komen.

----------


## danenberg

Hey Micamilla,
Wat eng allemaal hé voor je zus dat haar lichaam haar zo in de steek laat.
Wendy (die ook op dit forum geschreven heeft) heeft dit allemaal soortgelijk gehad. Pas 2 weken na de prednison herstelde ze. De artsen dachten al dat het niet zou werken en dat ze verlamd zou blijven. De beweging in haar benen kwam het eerst terug.
Ik weet nog dat ze me 's morgens opbelde dat ze weer zelf kon omdraaien in bed. Fantastisch. De eerste stapjes waren ook een groot feest. Haar blaas herstelde zich het laatst en blijft een zwakke plek. Ze heeft nu een rolstoel voor de langere afstanden. 
We horen heel graag hoe het verder gaat met je zus. Contact is ook mogelijk.
Dan moet je dat maar even aangeven.
Hoop dat ze volledig hersteld.
Ben je al bekend met de Amerikaanse Myelitis vereniging (TMA)? Is makkelijk op te zoeken op internet.
Veel sterkte voor jullie hele gezin en beterschap voor je zus.

Groetjes van Wendy's moeder

----------


## micamilla

Beste moeder van Wendy,

bedankt voor je reactie, dit geeft hoop. Heeft Wendy in een academisch ziekenhuis gelegen? Ik ben ook nieuwsgierig hoe lang e.e.a. geduurd heeft.

groetjes Micamilla

----------


## danenberg

Hey Micamilla,
Hoe is het met je zus? Krijgt ze al meer gevoel?
Mijn dochter is inderdaad in een academisch ziekenhuis behandeld.
Bij haar komt er nog een heel verhaal bij. M.T. is al een zeldzame ziekte en bij haar is het chronisch geworden, wat nog zeldzamer is. 
Maar omdat ze nu weten wat het is, wachten de artsen niet meer af tot ze verlamd is. Bij de eerste verschijnselen van minder gevoel etc. wordt ze opgenomen en behandeld. Ze heeft pas nu, na 3 1/2 jaar voor het eerst een behandeling met immunglobine gekregen om te kijken of dat beter werkt dan de prednison, of i.i.g. prednisonverlagend werkt.
Haar eigen geschreven stukje staat hierboven onder Danenberg.
Ik heb vorig jaar naar aanleiding van ons aanmelden bij de TMA in amerika een ledenlijst gekregen. Daar stonden ook alle nederlands leden op (dus mt- zieken?). Die heb ik allemaal gemaild. Daar heb ik 7 reactie op gehad en van hen was iedereen redelijk tot goed hersteld en niemand had het een tweede keer gekregen. Vaak wel wat restverschijnselen, maar geen blijvende verlammingen. Van 7 kreeg ik geen reactie, maar dat kan natuurlijk veel oorzaken hebben. Ik kan me ook voorstellen dat als je MT hebt gehad en daar goed van hersteld, dat je er niet meer zo mee bezig bent. 
Hoop dat je weer iets aan dit antwoord hebt.
Hoor graag weer van je.
Hoor graag van alle mensen op dit forum hoe het nu met ze gaat.
Vooral hoe het inderdaad na een poos met hen gaat, dus hoop dat er meer mensen reageren  :Smile: 
Groetjes van Alie (moeder van)

----------


## micamilla

Hallo Alie,

De combinatie prednison en immumglobine leek in eerste instantie aan te slaan. 2 dagen na de behandeling kon ze haar rechterbeen weer goed bewegen en haar linkerbeen iets, echter nog geen gevoel. Inmiddels zijn we hierna weer 2 dagen verder en ze is weer terug bij af, ze kan beide benen weer niet meer bewegen. Vandaag heeft een andere neuroloog naar haar gekeken en die heeft twijfels aan de diagnose. Hij gaat morgen een nieuwe MRI-scan doen en nieuwe lumbaalpunctie want hij heeft geen verklaring voor het feit dat de Prednison totaal niet aanslaat. 

Ik ben blij met je reactie en ik houd je op de hoogte,

groeten Miranda ( de zus van)

----------


## jose23

Hallo iedereen,

Ik heb 2,5 jaar (feb/mrt 2005) geleden ook acute myelitits transversa gehad!
begon met knallende hoofdpijn, pijn in armen en schaamstreek! Dit 1 week gehad. Na die ene week kon ik niet meer plassen naar ehbo gegaan!
1,5 liter vocht uit me blaas gehaald, ben toen opgenomen omdat er neurologisch iets niet goed was! er is een ct scan, mri scan, rruggevocht ofzoiets weggehaald bij mij ogen test enzo. allemaal testjes gehad, op de mri vonden ze iets en dat was dus acute ontsteking aan een kapsel van een zenuw van me ruggemerg!
Ik kon ook gelijk na de opnamen niet meer lopen, (tinteling in mijn voeten heel erg tot aan mijn borsten) en plassen kon ik ook niet meer! Ik heb via het ziekenhuis Prednison gehad 10 dagen lang, na 11 dagen mocht ik het ziekenhuis weer verlaten!

Na 1 week kon ik weer lopen, catheter was er wel uit maar kon nog niet plassen!

Ben nog 1,5 maand thuis gecatheteriseerd door de thuiszorg en zelf aangeleerd uiteindelijk!

Maar na 2 a3 maanden hoefde ik niet meer te catheteriseren, maar had nog wel pijn bij het plassen. 
Dit kwam doro een tehoge bekkenbodemspier spanning. 
dit is zo goed als verholpen,

Nu sept 2007
mijn plassen heb ik nog op zijn tijd wel last van, pijn en moeitemet plassen, 
MAAR HET GAAT SUPER GOED NU met mij!
Ik ben heeeel goed hersteld. en heb nergens meer last! Ik funtioneer Als ieder ander in het goede leven!

Ik ben er dus HEEL goed vanaf gekomen

Ik hoop dat dit iets bij draagt voor jullie dat je iets meer hoopt krijgt dat t goed kan komen!

Groeten jose

----------


## jose23

Hallo,

2,5 jaar geleden (feb/mrt 2005) heb ik ook Myelitis transeversa gehad,
Verschijnselen:
knallende Hoofdpijn
soort spierpijn in armen en schaamstreek

Na 1 week: 
Niet meer kunnen plassen, (1,5 liter vocht op EHBO eruitgehaald)
na neurologisch onderzoek op EHBO opgenomen in ziekenhuis
tinteling/ doof gevoel van tenen tot aan borsten
Niet meer kunnen lopen

Onderzoeken:
Ct scan
Mri Scan
Prednison kuur (10 dagen)
ogen onderzoek 
Ruggenpunctie
Hiv onderzoek
Long foto's

Catheter gehad om me blaas rust te gunne, kon niet meer plassen toen
Na 1 week catheter er uit, Kon weer redelijk lopen wel voorzichtig 
Na 11 dagen uit zhuis
1,5 maand door thuiszorg gecatheteriseerd, en daarna 1 maand zelf gedaan

Heb nog bekkenbodemfysiotherapie gehad omdat t plassen heel erg zeer deed dit kwam omdat me spieren te veel spaning op stond, is nu verholpen

nu sept 07
Heel af en toe nog moeite met plassen en soms pijn
Geen tinteling in benen enzo meer gehad.
Funtioneer als een normaal gezond iemand, (werk, sport, ga op vakantie enzo)
Heb géén terugval gehad!

Ik hoop dat dit verhaal iets bijdraagt bij jullie dat t goed kan komen!

groetjes jose

----------


## Nicky79

Hallo allemaal!

Misschien een beetje vervelend om te zeggen maar met mij gaat het inmiddels stukken beter. Bij mij is de myelitis een jaar geleden begonnen en heb er nu soms nog wel last van, maar ik doe bijna alles weer! Misschien ook weer een goed vooruitzicht voor sommigen hier..? Ik heb een tijd lang niet precies geweten wat ik had en na vele scans en de bekende onderzoeken is er myelitis geconstateerd. 
Ik heb ervaren dat het moeilijk is om er te over kunnen praten met iemand die je echt begrijpt en waarmee je ervaringen kunt delen. Ik had er destijds veel hulp aan gehad. Daarom ben ik op hyves een hyve (http://myelitist.hyves.nl/) gestart in de hoop dat mensen met myelitis met elkaar in contact kunnen komen om zo elkaar er toch goed doorheen te kunnen helpen.

liefs  :Wink:

----------


## hstevens

Hallo allemaal,

Mijn naam is Hans. Ik ben 42 jaar en heb in juli 2007 TM gekregen. Het begon met tintelingen in mijn voeten. Binnen een half uur was ik half verlamd. Van tenen tot borstkas. Na diverse MRI scans en een cortisonen behandeling is bij mij TM vastgesteld.

Nu 1 oktober 2007. Ik loop weer redelijk. Ik ga 3x in de week naar de revalidatie voor fysio en ergotherapie. Vooral de fysiotherapie helpt mij om weer mobiel te worden. Helaas heb ik nog steeds geen gevoel (alleen tintelingen) in mijn lijf. Om vooral de pijn van de tintelingen in mijn voeten te onderdrukken slik ik 2x daags Lyrica (150mg). 

Zijn er mensen met ervaringen m.b.t. TM, en met name hoe de ontwikkeling van het gevoel verloopt. Wat zijn signalen van het herstel van het gevoel?
Zijn er medicijnen, of andere therapieen die mij kunnen helpen.

Gaarne een reactie van jullie lotgenoten.

Groeten,

Hans

----------


## Deb9

Hoi allemaal,

Ik wil even m'n ervaring die ik had met Myelitis Transversa delen aan jullie.
Ik ben Deborah en 25 jaar. Ik heb vorig jaar augustus Myelitis Transversa gehad. Het begon met kou in m'n onderrug, toen begon het te tintelen en die tintelingen trokken al snel naar beneden naar de achterkant van m'n bovenbenen het sloeg m'n kuiten over en voelde ook tintelingen in m'n hielen. Van tintelingen ging het naar verlamming, maar ik kon wel lopen, maar het was zo raar want het gevoel is gewoon weg, op een gegeven moment kon ik m'n blaas niet meer legen en kon ik moeilijk drukken. Ik ben door de dokter meteen naar de 1e hulp gestuurd en in het ziekenhuis hebben ze allerlei onderzoeken gedaan veel bloedbuisjes afgenomen MRI-scans gedaan, ruggeprik, testen met gevoel, zoals dat ze met een hout stokje met scherpe punt in m'n benen gingen prikken en of ik dat dan voelde, maar dat voelde ik dus niet :S
De artsen wisten eerst niet wat het was omdat het zo weinig voorkomt, maar uiteindelijk na alle onderzoeken zeiden ze dat ik Myelitis Transversa had. Ik kreeg via een infuus een ontsteking remmende vloeistof toegedoent die kuur duurde 5 dagen, dan zit je per dag ongeveer 2,5 uur aan het infuus, ik weet niet meer hoe die medicijn heet het eindigde met 'drol' dat weet ik nog wel :Confused:  en ik moest veel bedrust nemen en dat heb ik ook gedaan. Nu ben is volledig genezen en m'n gevoel is volledig terug, ik heb alleen soms nog een beetje moeite met naar de wc gaan om te drukken, maar gelukkig ben ik genezen. Het heeft ongeveer een half jaar geduurd voordat m'n gevoel weer helemaal terug was. Ik adviseer jullie, neem veel bedrust dat helpt! Ik wens voor de mensen die ook dezelfde ziekte doormaken heel veel sterkte.

Groetjes

Deborah

----------


## SilviaD

In jan vorig jaar heb kreeg ik plotseling tintelingen in mijn benen en de volgende dag was vanaf min middel verlamd. Men dacht eerst ook dat het guillain barre was, en ik heb ook de kuur immunoglobuline gekregen. Toen bleek dat het niet die ziekte was, ik heb in totaal 9 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen en heb allerleid onderzoeken gehad, uiteindelijk zeiden ze dat het myelitis transversa was (onstekiing van het ruggemerg). Ik heb 3 maanden in het revalidatie centrum gelegen en heb intensieve therapie gehad. Inmiddels kan ik redelijk goed lopen zonder hulpmiddelen, maar het gevoel in mijn benen is nog steeds niet erg goed. Dus de motoriek is er, maar de sensoriek niet. Het meeste last heb ik van de prikkels in mijn benen en ook spasmes in mijn voeten. Heeft iemand ervaring hiermee en welke medicijnen gebruik jij? Ik heb heel lang gabapentine gebruikt, maar helpt echt minimaal.

----------


## CarolineY

Hallo Sylvia

Als ik het goed lees ben jij sinds januari 2006 ziek. Ik ben inmiddels een jaar verder in mijn revalidatie, en loop vooral buiten nog steeds met een kruk. Het gevoel in mijn benen (vooral de achterkant) komt heel langzaam terug, de motoriek gaat daarmee ongeveer gelijk op. Wat betreft de spasmen; voor mij betekenen spasmen dat ik mezelf overvraagd heb (bijvoorbeeld te intensieve Fysio), dat ik iets onder de leden heb (bijvoorbeeld blaasontsteking), of dat ik niet ontspannen ben. Spasmen gaan bij mij ook vaak samen met kramp, vooral 's nachts. Ik ga mijn lichaam anders "lezen", en onderzoek bij spasmen of bovenstaande aan de hand kan zijn. Ik heb nooit medicatie gebruikt hiervoor, kan je daar dus niet bij helpen.

Caroline

----------


## SilviaD

ZIjn er nog andere mensen die ook veel last hebben
van de prikkels en het dode gevoel. De spasmes zijn niet gerelateerd aan bv fysio. Ik heb gabapentine voor die prikkels, maar het helpt niet veel. 
Het is nu precies een jaar geleden en ik word radeloos. Niemand kan je echt helpen. Men weet niet veel over zenuwen, dus kunnen ze je ook niet veel vertellen.

----------


## Patries

Hallo allemaal,

Hier mijn verhaal. Sinds begin november 2007 ontstond er ook bij mij tintelingen en een koud, dof gevoel in de voeten dat in 2 weken tijd omhoog trok tot onder de borsten. Tijdens die 2 weken zakte ik ook steeds regelmatiger door mijn benen, had ik hevige hoofdpijn, trillen, minder controle over de blaasfunctie etc. Uiteindelijk ben ik via de weekendhuisartsenpost direct opgenomen in een academisch ziekenhuis. De eerste 2 weken was (bij mij) nog niet bekend wat ik mankeerde. Toen bleek dat het dus om MT ging. Omdat ik zowieso veel last van ontstekingsreacties heb en 10 jaar geleden mijn oogzenuwen aan beide ogen ontstoken heb gehad, werd meteen de link gelegd met MS (die link wordt nog steeds gelegd ondanks dat er op de hersenscan en in het hersenvocht niets van te vinden is). Tijdens mijn opname ging het steeds meer achteruit en heb ook ik uiteindelijk een stootkuur van prednisolon gekregen. Vlak na deze kuur kon ik steeds weer iets beter lopen. Uiteindelijk heb ik 4 weken in het ziekenhuis doorgebracht. Nu (inmiddels 2,5 maand later) kan ik naar omstandigheden weer redelijk lopen (alleen nog niet zo snel en lang). Het gevoel in de benen is wel iets beter geworden maar zeker nog niet optimaal. In de voeten heb ik nog veel last van tintelingen, dofheid en het gevoel dat ik met mijn voeten op het ijs sta. Ik weet dus niet of dit nog beter wordt. Maar ik mag absoluut niet klagen. Ik had niet meer durven hopen dat ik nog kon lopen dus dit gaat weer wonderbaarlijk goed. Wel ben ik enorm snel moe (neem dus ook overdag veel rust) en dan beginnen mijn benen te trillen en worden slap. Ik heb goede begeleiding van de fysio- en ergotherapeut.
Afgelopen week ben ik op controle geweest bij de neuroloog/MS-specialist. Hij kon mij (nog) niet vertellen of de ontsteking uberhaupt helemaal weg gaat of een ontstekingshaard blijft. Waarschuwing is dus dat ik wat rustiger zal moeten leven (ik was nl. nogal een bezig bijtje) en goed naar mijn lichaam zal moeten luisteren (in het verleden ging ik nogal vaak over mijn vermoeidheidsgrens heen).

Maar ik heb zeker het gevoel dat ik heel veel geluk heb voor wat betreft het genezingsproces totnutoe.

Maar mijn vraag aan andere 'pantienten' is of zij ook met veel moeheid kampen? 
En voor wat betreft het werk weer oppakken? Zijn jullie lang thuis moeten blijven of hangt dit erg af van het genezingsproces?

Iedereen heel veel sterkte, beterschap en succes!!

----------


## greeteken

Hallo, Ik ben Greet, 46jaar en woon in België.
Om mijn lang verhaal kort te maken, ik ben van 2002 plots ziek gevallen met totale ineenstorting waarbij rechterkant niet meer functioneerde. Hebben allerlei test gedaan, maar alles bleek ??normaal. Heb dan 1 jaar bed gehad en 1 jaar rolstoel. Daarna ging het wat beter om terug op eigen benen te staan. Maar na een tijdje was mijn toestand weer verslecht en we gingen verder op onderzoek van de ene dokter naar professor en omgekeerd, kreeg als uitslag voor 90% MS, LUPUS, chronische vermoeidheid en moest daarmee leven. Wij hebben ondertussen verder gezocht, nu heb ik al sinds 2 jaar dat mijn linkerbeen gevoelloos blijft met tintelingen in het lichaam enz.... Gisteren moesten we terug naar een (nieuwe?)dokter en hij luisterde met aandacht naar alles wat ik te vertellen had sinds 2002 en deed enkele test waaruit bleek dat ik in 2002 een acute transverse myelitis heb gedaan en nu alzoveel jaar mee rondloop zonder medicatie en waarbij ik mij veel raar in mijn vel voelde. Ik moet nu eerst allerhande tests doen en al beginnen met inspuiting en medicatie en daarna zal ik verder mijn behandeling kennen. Ik weet niets van TM af, graag had ik wat meer info en raad ervan gekregen, wie helpt mij?
Groetjes Greet

----------


## hstevens

Beste TM lotgenoten,

In dit forum lees ik zowel goede berichten van TM patienten die zo goed als genezen zijn en TM patienten die net als ik nog steeds problemen ondervinden. Enige tijd geleden (oktober 2007) heb ik een berichtje op dit forum achter gelaten, nu is het tijd om voor een vervolg berichtje.

Het is nu inmiddels 8 maanden geleden dat ik acute TM kreeg op vakantie in spanje. In november 2007 is de revalidatie in het revalidatiecentrum Blixembos te Eindhoven afgelopen. Niet dat ik er al helemaal bovenop ben, integendeel. In het revalidatiecentrum vinden ze dat ik voldoende kan lopen en bewegen. Helaas wordt je dan zo'n beetje aan je lot overgelaten. Ik heb zelf geregeld dat ik 2x per week fysiotherapie krijg om vooral mijn motoriek en spieren blijf onderhouden. Ook ben ik weer langzaam aan het werk gegaan. In november 2 ochtenden in de week. Sinds februari ben ik 5 ochtenden in de week aan het werk. Meer zit er voorlopig niet in. Dagelijks ondervind ik erg veel last van spierspasmen in mijn rug, benen en voeten. Mijn rugspieren zijn de hele dag keihard, waardoer ik 's middags 2-3 uur naar bed moet om bij te komen. Dit is continu erg vermoeiend. Om de tintelingen (prikken) in mijn voeten en benen tegen te gaan is mijn medicatie Lyrica naar 2x 300mg per dag gegaan. Ik merk dat als ik teveel actief ben op een dag ik ook echt meer lats van prikkende voeten heb. Om de spierspasmen tegen te gaan slik ik 3x daags 20mg baclofen. Echter help dit niet echt. Daarnaast ben ik gestart met acupunctuur, misschien dat een alternatieve methode me kan helpen. Helaas is het nog te vroeg om hier iets over te vertellen. Na 8 maanden heb ik nog steeds niets van mijn gevoel terug. Vorige week, half februari ben ik op controle geweest bij de revalidatiearts. Omdat ik nog geen vooruitgang heb geboekt m.b.t. mijn gevoel, gaat de revalidatiearts er al een beetje vanuit dat er mogelijk geen verbetering meer inzit voor mij. Dit is een erge domper, toch blijf ik hopen dat de zenuwen in mijn rug nog wat progressie boeken, en mij iets van mijn gevoel gaan teruggeven. Helaas kan de medische wereld volgens de revalidatie arts en de neuroloog, niet helpen om dit proces te versnellen. Iedere dag hoop ik natuurlijk net als jullie dat er een behandeling is die mij kan helpen beter te worden. Ik hoop ook dat mensen die positieve ervaringen hebben met de genezing van TM ons kunnen helpen met tips en ervaringen. 

Tot de volgende keer, hopelijk met beter nieuws.

Met vriendelijke groeten,

Hans Stevens
[email protected]

----------


## hstevens

Hallo TM lotgenoten,

Ik heb onlangs een artikel gelezen over een onderzoek voor het herstel van ruggemerg zenuwen. Misschien heb je wat aan deze informatie. Ikzelf ga in ieder geval mijn neuroloog hiervan op de hoogte stellen. Misschien kan zij deze ontwikkeling dan van dichterbij gaan volgen.

Hier de link naar het artikel:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7240898.stm


Groeten,

Hans Stevens

----------


## CarolineY

Hallo Hans

Ik heb eens verder gelezen over de behandeling die je noemt, maar het lijkt erop dat het vooral tot nu toe op dieren is uitgetest. Ik ben benieuwd hoe je ervaringen met acupunctuur zijn. Ik ben zelf de laatste weken onder behandeling van een meridiaantherapeut geweest. Het resultaat is niet datgene wat we gehoopt hadden, maar er lijken wel kleine veranderingen tot stand te komen. Het temperatuurgevoel verandert iets, en soms lijken zachte aanrakingen beter "door" te komen. Houd je ons op de hoogte?

groet, 

Caroline

----------


## isabelle2907

iK Isabelle Dijkstra ben nu 33 jaar en hier is mijn verhaal
Ik heb in 2003 een MT gehad en nog steeds restschade hiervan

evntueel ook te lezen op mijn website www.mijneigenplekkie.nl
Het was zaterdag 25 oktober 8.00 uur.even naar de toilet zei ik nou dat heb ik geweten een steek in mijn rechterzij,overgeven, en pijn in mijn benen.
Op bed gaan liggen dit is niet goed 
gelijk naar de weekendarts bellen ,die kon niet eerder dan 13.00 uur komen.Arts is er hij laat mij staan nou dat heb ik geweten daar lag ik op de grond kon niet meer staan mijn vader heeft mij gelukkig weer op bed getild de arts dacht aan een acute hernia dus gaf hij een recept voor zetpillen pijnstilling en ik moest urine opvangen.Om 19:00 uur de arts weer gebeld had nog steeds niet geplast en mijn benen branden en deden zeer.
De arts komt gelijk nou schrikken deed hij wel hij beldde de neuroloog Dr Zuidgeest in het Ikaziaziekenhuis in Rotterdam.
2 ambulancen stonden in no time voor deur en ik ben nog al stevig dus 1 broeder dacht even om de brandweer te bellen gelukkig ben ik op een speciale stoel van 2 hoog naar beneden gesjouwd.In het ziekenhuis kreeg ik gelijk een katheter in want mijn sluitspier werkte niet met testen probeerde de neuroloog er achter te komen wat ik had.Hij ging even overleg plegen met een neurochirurg van Erasmus mc daar moest ik gelijk heen op een speciaal bed zodat er niets kon gebeuren met mijn rug voor een MRI scan.
Na foto"s te hebben bekeken kreeg ik de uitslag een verslete rug en een bloedpropje maar dat veroorzaakte deze klachten niet dus ik kon weer terug naar het Ikazia.
Ik werd op een 1 pers. kamer gelegd.Het was onderhand 4.00 uur s"nachts.
Ik kreeg zondagochtend gelijk een lumbaalpunctie.S"maandags kwam de uitslag hiervan alles was schoon geen virus maar wat het dan is wisten ze nog niet.Donderdags weer een MRI met contrastvlloeistof gehad en ja hoor ik had wat een ruggemergontsteking vanaf wervel t4 tot t 10 waar het vandaan kwam weten ze tot op de dag van vandaag nog niet, eindelijk medicatie en hoe, 5 dagen lang aan een pretnisoninfuus gelukkig maar een half uur en natuurlijk fysio starten .
Ik kon zelf niets ik was verlamd vanaf de middel nou je voelt je verdomd klein als alles gedaan moet worden met een lift uit bed , niet normaal kunnen plassen en je ontlasting met behulp van zetpillen .
Na 2 weken fysio waar ik samen met fysiotherapeut heb gelachen en gehuild eindelijk een spier in mijn rechterbeen die weer gevoel geeft.
In die 2 weken was de revalidatiearts langs geweest ik zou naar rijndam gaan intern alleen wanneer was nog niet bekend want hij vertelde mij even dat ik een dwarsleasie had op niveau t7/t8.Huilen dat heb ik gedaan toen hij weg was.











In rijndam heb ik vanaf 9 november 2003 tot 21 februari 2004 intern gezeten.
Daar lag ik eerst op een 4 pers.kamer.
Mijn katheter is hier uitgehaald en toen moest ik zelf weer mijn sluitspier trainen moeilijk maar het is toch goed gekomen het zelfde met mijn ontlasting .In mijn voortbewogen rolstoel met behulp van intensieve fysio en trainen kon ik achter een rekje lopen en vervolgens met een rollator, naar krukken.In het tweede weekend mocht ik naar huis alleen ik moest naar mijn ouders want wij woonde in een flat zonder lift waardoor ik niet naar boven kon.Met fysio en arts doeleinden besproken binnen 1 maand lukte het dat ik trap kon lopen met kerst eindelijk thuis maar verdomd emotioneel .In Rijndam heb ik wel een fijne tijd gehad met andere bewoners die er slechter aan toe waren dan ik .
Daar kreeg ik wel schuldgevoel door want ik kon al wat lopen en zij zouden dat niet meer kunnen,maar we zaten daar wel allemaal met het zelfde doel verder met je leven gaan hoe beperkt het ook is en het beste er van te maken.
In februari mocht ik naar huis was emotioneel maar ik kon nu voorzichtig verder met ons gezin,maar ik werd beperkt om weg te gaan door de trap en boodschappen ging ook niet goed raakte geisoleerd.ik had nog wel fysiotherapie ,ergo,en een maatschaplijkwerkster in het Zuiderziekenhuis.Daar was ik na een jaar ook klaar nu moest ik het verder echt zelf doen.
IN 2005 Begin januari kreeg ik nog wel te horen van de neuroloog dat ik restschade heb omdat ik nog elke dag tintelingen in mijn benen heb en mijn rechter been functioneerd niet zoals het hoort te zijn maar ja daar moet je maar mee leren leven.

----------


## chrisb

Hallo,

Mijn broer is verleden week gestorven aan TM, zijn vrouw beweert dat hij deze ziekte kreeg ten gevolge van opgekropt verdriet en depressie, kan zoiets?
Hij had wel last van depressies de laatste jaren en dronk tamelijk veel.
Veel moed aan alle TM patiënten !
chris

----------


## danenberg

Hey Chris,
Gecondoleerd met het verlies van je broer.
Ik heb niet eerder gehoord dat iemand overleden is aan TM.
Kan je iets meer vertellen over het verloop van de ziekte?

Sterkte!
alie

----------


## chrisb

Hallo,

Bedankt voor je reactie, ja ik heb deze reactie geplaatst omdat wij gewoon geen antwoord hebben gekregen op onze vragen. Niemand heeft weet, dat iemand sterft van TM.
Hij was sinds 2 jaar zeer depresief en begon te drinken. Hij kon geen vrede vinden in zijn leven en was een echte zwartkijker, dit was een beetje erfelijk langs moeders kant.
Toen werd hij plots ziek, belandde op intensieve en daar vertelde men ons dat hij een ruggemergontsteking had.
Hij stierf een paar dagen later rustig in zijn slaap.
Als enige uitleg kregen we, dat men niet wist hoe dat kwam, maar dat dit de gevolgen konden zijn van opgekropt verdriet...
Ik ben toen overal op het internet gaan informeren of dit mogelijk was.
groetjes,
Chris

----------


## SilviaD

Hallo allemaal,
ik heb sinds jan 2007 MT, tenminste dat is wat men gezegd heeft, omdat ze niets anders konden vinden. In elk geval ben ik ook uitgerevalideerd en heb nu fysio therapie. Kan iemand mij zeggen wat voor oefeningen je krijgt bij fysio? Ik heb het meeste last van die prikkelingen en stijfheid in mijn benen. Ik kan al redelijk goed lopen, maar omdat het gevoel niet helemaal goed is, gaat het nogal moeilijk en moet ik oppassen om niet uit te glijden. Ik gebruik Lyrica tegen die prikkelingen, maar die helpen niet echt. 
Ik heb ook suikerziekte, dus dat helpt ook niet. 
Het jammere is dat de doktoren/neurologen ook klaar met je zijn, en verder niemand je kan helpen, wat erg deprimerend werkt. Soms zie ik het ook niet meer zitten om zo door het leven te moeten. Ik was iemand die van dansen hield en sportte. Dat alles is afgelopen. Heeft iemand ook dezelfde restverschijnselen als ik? Kan je me vertellen hoe het is?
Silvia

----------


## SilviaD

ik heb sinds jan 2007 MT. Het meeste last heb ik van de restverschijnselen, zoals prikkelingen en stijfheid in de benen. Die prikkels zijn soms ondraaglijk. Ik heb Lyrica maar dat helpt weinig. Ik loop redelijk maar omdat het gevoel niet helemaal aanwezig is, moet ik oppassen om niet uit te glijden op een gladde vloer. Mijn benen voelen soms ook helemaal lam/gevoelloos, vooral als ik te lang gezeten heb. 
Ik heb 2x per week fysiotherapie. Ik zou graag willen weten van anderen wat voor soort oefeningen ze doen. Ook de balans is natuurlijk erg verstoord. 
Wat zijn de vorderingen van jullie? Ik voel me soms erg depressief vooral omdat niemand je kan helpen. De doktoren/neurologen zijn echt klaar met je.

----------


## CarolineY

Hallo Sylvia,
Ik heb sinds december 2005 MT. De restverschijnselen zijn: 

[*]Gevoelloze plekken in mijn benen, vooral de achterkant.[*]Temperatuurstoornissen[*]Prikkels in mijn benen komen (te) langzaam door, daardoor durf ik niet meer op een gewone fiets te fietsen.[*]Ik voel de ondergrond niet altijd even goed, gebruik daarom een elleboogkruk; die "voelt" voor mij. Deze kruk is tegelijkertijd een signaal naar de omgeving; pas op, ik ben niet zo snel als een ander.[*]Snel moe, vooral als ik veel moet lopen.[*]Startproblemem als ik een tijd gezeten heb, vooral stijfheid en rugpijn.[*]Kramp in mijn linkerbeen (mijn sterkste been), vooral 's nachts

Ik heb nog steeds 2 keer in de week fysiotherapie, en heb dat hard nodig om de functies en conditie op het niveau te houden waarop ik nu zit. Ik heb fysio van 3 verschillende therapeuten, ieder heeft zijn eigen deskundigheid. De hoofdbehandelaar behandelt mij vanuit de sensomotoriek met veel balansoefeningen en rugoefeningen. De andere 2 therapeuten zijn sportfysiotherapeuten. Veel conditieoefeningen zoals lopen op de loopband, crosstrainer, aangevuld weer met balansoefeningen. Daarnaast coordinatieoefeningen zoals oefeningen op de zitbal en bosubal.

De meeste fysiotherapie zit echter in alles wat je thuis doet. Was ophangen is op zich al een balans en coordinatieoefening. Ik probeer zoveel mogelijk alles zelf te doen, daarbij geholpen door mijn man en kinderen. Plannen helpt ook. Ik kan zelf de boodschappen doen, maar weet ook dat ik de boodschappen niet uit de auto kan tillen. Ik houd daarmee dus rekening.

Probeer de moed erin te houden. Ik ben ook uitbehandeld bij de revalidatiearts, gewoon omdat hij niets voor me kan doen. Het is afwachten of mijn lichaam zich (gedeeltelijk) herstelt, en daar moet ik veel energie in stoppen. Verder zal pas in de loop van jaren blijken wanneer het herstel stopt.

----------


## meursedw

Hallo lotgenoten,

Op 3 april 2008 kreeg ik plotseling tintelingen in mijn benen, ik merkte al vrij snel dat ik verlammingsverschijnselen kreeg, daarna met spoed naar de eerste hulp en er werd meteen begonnen met diverse onderzoeken door de neuroloog.
Het ging daarna heel hard achteruit,(tijdsbestek ca. 2 uur) kon amper nog bewegen en mijn gevoel ging ook snel achteruit. Dezelfde avond werd nog een MRI scan gedaan om te onderzoeken of er geen tumor zat, gelukkig was dit niet zo, de neuroloog liet het woord Guillain Barre syndroom vallen, dit was eventueel een mogelijkheid, maar was nog niet vast te stellen.

Ik werd opgenomen, de neuroloog vertelde dat we de komende dagen moeten afwachten hoe het ziektebeeld zich gaat ontwikkelen. Inmiddels lag ik 3 dagen in het ziekenhuis en de verlamming was al tot de buiknavel gestegen, mijn plasfuctie en ontlastinfunctie waren al uitgevalllen, een catheter was al geplaatst. Ik moet zeggen, als je daar ligt en ze weten niet wat het is en de verlamming wordt steeds erger, je wordt helemaal gek.
Want je vraagt steeds aan de neuroloog wat is het nu, maar zolang er geen diagnose is gesteld krijg je hierop geen antwoordt. Tussentijds zijn er diverse onderzoeken gedaan o.a. diverse mri scans, bloedonderzoeken, hersenvochtonderzoek door middel van een lumbaalpunctie maar het leverde geen antwoordt op.
Ik heb ruim 16 dagen in het ziekenhuis gelegen, toen ik naar huis mocht zat ik nog in de rolstoel. Wij zijn toen meteen gestart met de revalidatie, zelf ben ik een enorme sporter. Ben nu reeds 11 weken aan het revalideren.
Recent ben ik terug moeten komen bij mijn neuroloog (kort geleden nog een MRI scan gehad) en kreeg te horen dat ze op de MRI scan iets gevonden hadden, het kreeg de naam Myelitis transverse, deze ziekte wordt vaak in het verband gebracht met MS. Hierop zou ook een onderzoek plaats vinden.
Twee weken geleden te horen gekregen van mijn neuroloog dat ze in het liquor (hersenvocht) gelukkig niets hebben kunnen vinden, dit was voor mij een enorme opluchting.
Ik ben er zelf inmiddels achtergekommen dat Myelitis transverse een zeer zeldzame ziekte is, en dat prognoses niet gemaakt kunnen worden, want je wilt natuurlijk graag weten hoe ziet mijn toekomst eruit. Je krijgt helaas hierop geen antwoordt.

Vele groeten,

Edwin

----------


## grijze zaag

> Hallo lotgenoten,
> 
> Op 3 april 2008 kreeg ik plotseling tintelingen in mijn benen, ik merkte al vrij snel dat ik verlammingsverschijnselen kreeg, daarna met spoed naar de eerste hulp en er werd meteen begonnen met diverse onderzoeken door de neuroloog.
> Het ging daarna heel hard achteruit,(tijdsbestek ca. 2 uur) kon amper nog bewegen en mijn gevoel ging ook snel achteruit. Dezelfde avond werd nog een MRI scan gedaan om te onderzoeken of er geen tumor zat, gelukkig was dit niet zo, de neuroloog liet het woord Guillain Barre syndroom vallen, dit was eventueel een mogelijkheid, maar was nog niet vast te stellen.
> 
> Ik werd opgenomen, de neuroloog vertelde dat we de komende dagen moeten afwachten hoe het ziektebeeld zich gaat ontwikkelen. Inmiddels lag ik 3 dagen in het ziekenhuis en de verlamming was al tot de buiknavel gestegen, mijn plasfuctie en ontlastinfunctie waren al uitgevalllen, een catheter was al geplaatst. Ik moet zeggen, als je daar ligt en ze weten niet wat het is en de verlamming wordt steeds erger, je wordt helemaal gek.
> Want je vraagt steeds aan de neuroloog wat is het nu, maar zolang er geen diagnose is gesteld krijg je hierop geen antwoordt. Tussentijds zijn er diverse onderzoeken gedaan o.a. diverse mri scans, bloedonderzoeken, hersenvochtonderzoek door middel van een lumbaalpunctie maar het leverde geen antwoordt op.
> Ik heb ruim 16 dagen in het ziekenhuis gelegen, toen ik naar huis mocht zat ik nog in de rolstoel. Wij zijn toen meteen gestart met de revalidatie, zelf ben ik een enorme sporter. Ben nu reeds 11 weken aan het revalideren.
> Recent ben ik terug moeten komen bij mijn neuroloog (kort geleden nog een MRI scan gehad) en kreeg te horen dat ze op de MRI scan iets gevonden hadden, het kreeg de naam Myelitis transverse, deze ziekte wordt vaak in het verband gebracht met MS. Hierop zou ook een onderzoek plaats vinden.
> ...


hallo,
ik ben een oudje en ben op zoek naar info in verband met mijn echtgenoot die myelitis kreeg op 17 juni al wat ik gevonden heb zijn van jonge mensen ik zou het willen weten van een senior een 70+ het is plots gekomen met eerst wat schouderpijn (wie heeft dit niet als senior) dan tintelingen in handen,dan evenwichtstoornissen,huisarts kwam en zei dat het van de medicatie was dat ik hem gegeven had voor de pijn in schouder,dan plasproblemen ( was dan zogezegt prostaat) en moest dan de volgende dag naar een uroloog maar het verslechterde minuut per minuut en heb toen beslist hem naar het ziekenhuis te voeren waar men al de dag nadien wist dat het myelitis was,na 3 weken thuis,stapt terug maar even onzeker heeft terug kracht in handen en doet veel oefeningen ook kiné,ook kan hij al licht huishoudelijke karweien doen die hij moet doen van de kinésist,mijn echtgenoot was nog nooit ziek, nog nooit in een ziekenhuis,was een aktieve senior altijd bezig (is een oud smid ) de laatste weken deed hij wel zware opruimkarweien van zijn oude smidse is overbelasting de oorzaak?? het is dus een onsteking geen infektie genaamd myelitis meer weten we niet zou graag van iedereen info krijgen dankje wel aan iedereen die dit leest een aktief man nu ploseling inaktief

----------


## kootje1

> Hoi allemaal,
> 
> Ik wil even m'n ervaring die ik had met Myelitis Transversa delen aan jullie.
> Ik ben Deborah en 25 jaar. Ik heb vorig jaar augustus Myelitis Transversa gehad. Het begon met kou in m'n onderrug, toen begon het te tintelen en die tintelingen trokken al snel naar beneden naar de achterkant van m'n bovenbenen het sloeg m'n kuiten over en voelde ook tintelingen in m'n hielen. Van tintelingen ging het naar verlamming, maar ik kon wel lopen, maar het was zo raar want het gevoel is gewoon weg, op een gegeven moment kon ik m'n blaas niet meer legen en kon ik moeilijk drukken. Ik ben door de dokter meteen naar de 1e hulp gestuurd en in het ziekenhuis hebben ze allerlei onderzoeken gedaan veel bloedbuisjes afgenomen MRI-scans gedaan, ruggeprik, testen met gevoel, zoals dat ze met een hout stokje met scherpe punt in m'n benen gingen prikken en of ik dat dan voelde, maar dat voelde ik dus niet :S
> De artsen wisten eerst niet wat het was omdat het zo weinig voorkomt, maar uiteindelijk na alle onderzoeken zeiden ze dat ik Myelitis Transversa had. Ik kreeg via een infuus een ontsteking remmende vloeistof toegedoent die kuur duurde 5 dagen, dan zit je per dag ongeveer 2,5 uur aan het infuus, ik weet niet meer hoe die medicijn heet het eindigde met 'drol' dat weet ik nog wel en ik moest veel bedrust nemen en dat heb ik ook gedaan. Nu ben is volledig genezen en m'n gevoel is volledig terug, ik heb alleen soms nog een beetje moeite met naar de wc gaan om te drukken, maar gelukkig ben ik genezen. Het heeft ongeveer een half jaar geduurd voordat m'n gevoel weer helemaal terug was. Ik adviseer jullie, neem veel bedrust dat helpt! Ik wens voor de mensen die ook dezelfde ziekte doormaken heel veel sterkte.
> 
> Groetjes
> 
> Deborah


Reactie voor Deb9,
Ik heb in 2000 transverse myelitis gehad en ik heb ook gedurende 5 dagen een infuus gekregen.
Het was MEDROL. Dit is cortisone en van mij was het 1 g per dag. Daarna kreeg ik cortisone in pil vorm en dat was maximum 32 mg per pil.
Ik ben ook volledig genezen. Wel heb ik nog wat last van zwakke spieren en van pezen die vlug ontsteken. Maar ik klaag niet hoor want veel mensen hebben ergere klachten.

----------


## tonyarama

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben Tonya. Ik kom oorsprongelijk vanuit england. Ik woon hier in Nederland nu al vier jaren. Net na koningendag 2008 word ik waker met stiefige benen en een brandig gevoel langs de huid over my buik en rug. Het volgende dag begon de pijn in mijn benen te beginnen. Mij huisart zat ook te puzzelen over deze rare symptoms... binnen 3 dagen was ik bij de ziekenhuis onder een neurologist. Ik blijfte bij de ziekenhuis voor 6 dagen en de neurologist vertelde onze niks over TM. Na de 6 dagen zij vertelde mij dat ik na huis mocht. De ziekte werd niet erger en ik was dus aan het herstellen.

Het volgende 2 maanden had ik nog geen vast antwoord gekrijgen van de Neurologist behalf het verhaal dat ik vroeger een onbekente virsus gekijgen had doordat ik een autoimmune response heb gehaad. Ik had een tweede vul MRI plus en zenu onderzoek. Zij verteld mij dat er geen permanent beschading had en dat de ziekte zal niet terug komen. Mooi zo... maar wat over de pijn en herstel? Ik begon dus zelf op de internet uit te zoeken en ik vond de website myelitis.org. Ik maakte nog een afsprak met mij huisarts en door deze afsprak hoorde ik allereerste dat ik TM heb.

Ik vertelde mij fysiotherapist en gaf aan haar alle gegevens dat ik zelf uitgevonden heb. De neurologist had haar ook niks over TM verteld.

Ik heb nu eigelijk een revalidatie arts dat evaringen en kennis heeft over deze ziekte. De nieuwe medicine lukt helemaal niet. De ziekte is nog bezig, benen zijn nog steeds slap en ik heb minder en soms geen control. Ik kan lopen, staan en zitten maar het kost overal heel wel pijn. Ik ben weken kwijt door de pijn. Ieder week moet ik nog een nieuwe medicine innemen of dosering opbouwen. Ik dacht dat ik geen last met Autonomic dysreflexia volgens de revalidatiearts ik heb het wel maar het is niet zo erg.

Ik probeer nu te zien wat er nu voor mij is mogelijk. De ziekte gaat niet weg en ik kan niet thuis blijven om te watchen tot de ziekte weg is. 

Wat ik wil te weten is over steuning groep en dat soort ding. Is er wat therapie groep voor mensens zoals onze?

----------


## danenberg

Hey allemaal,
Voor alle hyvers.
Er is ook een Hyves pagina voor lotgenoten met daarop nog meer ervaringen.
Zoeken bij myelitis transversa.

groetjes van alie

----------


## boedha1905

lieve mensen ik heb deze ziekte 23 jaar geleden acuut opgelopen ik werd op een ochtend wakker met een heel vreemd gevoel onder mijn voetzolen, alsof het verbrand was door de zon en kon er onmogelijk op lopen in de loop van de dag kroop dit gevoel omhoog ik was niet zo een dokter loopster dus dacht ach het gaat wel weg.....de volgende ochtend was het dus nog echt niet weg eigelijk erger....ik ging naar het toilet om te plassen want het gevoel om te plassen was er wel....alleen lukt het plassen niet.
die zelfde avond hebben ze mij gecateteriseerd en op genomen in het ziekenhuis....daar vond direct een onderzoek plaats wat helemaal fout ging ....er werd contrastvloeistof in mijn rug gespoten voor een foto maar ze waren de gipskraag vergeten want de vloeistof mocht niet naar mijn hoofd stijgen......door deze fout heb ik 6 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen .....al met al zeiden ze dat het een soort van herpes aanval is geweest.......
inmiddels is dit al weer jaren en jaren gelden....maar door de jaren heen heb ik vaak nog het gevoel van toen terug gekregen ik voel dan alsof er op mijn huid plekken zijn verbrand je kan je nauwelijks aanraken......ik moet dan heel snel vitamine b1 en b6 slikken bij het innemen van die medicatie verdwijnt de pijn als sneeuw voor de zon

alleen nu ruim 20 jaar later heb ik van de week weer een aanval gehad die echt leek op toen ik heb nu een afspraak bij een neuroloog op 10 december.........heb wel weer vitamine b1 en b6 ingenomen waardoor het is afgenomen maar helemaal verdwenen is het niet

o my god ik hoop niet dat het door gaat zetten want als ik denk aan die tijd van toen ...het is echt verschrikkelijk

groetjes nancy

----------


## grijze zaag

hallo,
mijn 76 jarige echtgenoot kreeg deze [zeldzame ziekte] op 16 juni 2008,een verlamming dan bovenste en onderste ledematen +geen urinefucite meer,is zeer goed en heel snel behandelt in een middelgroot ziekenhuis in het brugse,alle nodige onderzoeken gebeurden al de dag nadien ook zelfs al 's nachts toen hij daar aankwam op 18 juni wisten we al wat het was ,start met hoge dosis cortisone voorafgegaan met een maagbeschermer + complex vit B, wat voor de blaas enz ,want hij zat eerst met een sonde via penis en 







daarna rechtstreeks in blaas en dit nu nog altijd !! na drie werken en twee dagen ziekenhuis terug naar huis al stappende met de rollader die na een week al in de hoek stond,het gaat tamelijk goed stapt goed heeft langzamerhand meer kracht alleen heeft hij nog geen gevoel van pijn en warmte of koude van onder de borstkas, ook heeft hij steeds het gevoel dat zijn voeten gloeien,s'avonds doet hij het volgende eerst koud water op de benen en dan warm ,we proberen van alles maar zeker geen alternatieve geneeskunde ,neemt geen echte medicatie alleen 2x daags een veensbessentabelt + 2x in de week een complex van vit B + 2 liter water gemngst met vers veenbessensap die we nu zelf maken omdat deze nu te krijgen zijn ,hij heeft nog steeds de vervelende sonde [ met kraantje } ,hij doet heel veel huiselijke karweien zoals brood bakken ,ook tuinwerk zoals hout zagen maar wel regelmatig rust nemen,op 11 september 2008 is er terug een MRI genomen en de ruggemergsonstkeking of [myelopathi of myelitis ] is weg maar er zijn restlestels !!of dit ooit nog zal goedkomen weten we niet en of het ooit nog zou terugkomen ook niet maar in ieder geval we hebben kontakt met ander lotgenoten maar geen een heeft hetzelfde als mijn echtgenoot alleen weten we bij hem heel zeker volgens de behandelende dr neuroloog dat zijn[ rare ziekte ] van VAN ONBEKENDE OORzAAK IS dat heeft hij ons wel gezegt,niet bacterieel noch viraal maar van wat dan ??? zomaar uit de lucht gekomen heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel raar heel veel dank voor de reaktie en hopen het beste voor u en hopelijk komt die rare ziekte bij U niet terug
!!groetjes monique alias grijze zaag

----------


## boedha1905

ik heb toch maar een afspraak gemaakt met een neuroloog ....12 januari ga ik alleen met mijn hoofd door de mri scan......toch vindt ik het raar want volgens mij mankeer ik niets aan mijn hoofd...maar heb ik weer die vervelende verschijnselen zoals ik hierboven al vermeld heb....
Is iemand bekend met de mri alleen van je hoofd terwijl je zelf denkt dat het weer die ruggemergontsteking is van toen

groetjes nancy
graag reacties I hope so !!!!

ps als ik een aanval heb slik ik vitamine b1 en b6 ....moet zeggen dat de verschijnselen wel snel verwdwijnen alleen is het maar tijdelijk

----------


## danenberg

Hey Nancy,

Balen zeg. Wat spannend allemaal.
Bij mijn dochter wordt altijd een MRI van hoofd én rug gemaakt.
Sterkte .

groetjes van alie

----------


## trinety

hallo,
als ik dit zo lees allemaal, kan het ook de ziekte van Lyme zijn???
Is daar ook wel eens op getest??

----------


## isabelle2907

> ik heb sinds jan 2007 MT. Het meeste last heb ik van de restverschijnselen, zoals prikkelingen en stijfheid in de benen. Die prikkels zijn soms ondraaglijk. Ik heb Lyrica maar dat helpt weinig. Ik loop redelijk maar omdat het gevoel niet helemaal aanwezig is, moet ik oppassen om niet uit te glijden op een gladde vloer. Mijn benen voelen soms ook helemaal lam/gevoelloos, vooral als ik te lang gezeten heb. 
> Ik heb 2x per week fysiotherapie. Ik zou graag willen weten van anderen wat voor soort oefeningen ze doen. Ook de balans is natuurlijk erg verstoord. 
> Wat zijn de vorderingen van jullie? Ik voel me soms erg depressief vooral omdat niemand je kan helpen. De doktoren/neurologen zijn echt klaar met je.


Hallo,Silvia

Ik zit na een lange tijd weer eens de brichten te lezen maar ik heb een vraag over Lyrica
Ik heb deze medicijnen gekregen alleen na het lezen van de bijwerkingen ben ik ze niet gaan slikken 
heb je erge bijwerkingen gehad ????
Ik weet nog niet of ik ze wel of niet moet gaan innemen

mvg Isabelle Dijkstra

----------


## Peterenjoke

Hallo,
Ik heb waarschijnlijk transverse myelitis, alleen de neuroloog doet daar 
twijfelachtig over en maakt zeker geen haast met medicatie.
Weet iemand een goede neuroloog die bekend is op dit gebied ergens in de regio amsterdam.

b.v.d. Peter

----------


## grijze zaag

beste meneer,

U kan me via e mail antwoorden .
mijn echtgenoot is door een zeer goede neuroloog behandelt in het brugse in belgie.
aangezien de nederlanders zich hier mogen laten verzorgen dan kan U kontakt met mij nemen via [email protected]

op 16 juni kreeg mijn toen 76 jarige echtgenoot die rare ziekte en na enkele dagen minder dan 1 week wisten we al dat hij myeletis transversa had,waar al op 17 juni met de behandeling is begonnnen en ook dat ms uitgesloten was.
de herstelling is tamelijk goed verlopen maar er blijven restletsels !

de verlamming was bijna totaal op 16 juni !!
na drie weken ziekenhuis kwam hij al stappende met een rollader naar huis.

we zijn tevreden het kon erger geweest zijn !!!

----------


## Karolien

Hallo ik heb myelitis transversa.
Op een morgen opgestaan met tintelingen in mijn benen en voeten tot nu toe zijn die tintelingen na één jaar nog altijd niet verdwenen.
Ben nog altijd in behandeling en heb 2 maal cortisone gehad weinig of niets afgedaan nu zijn we bezig met endoxan behandeling 2 maal gekregen voorlopig nog geen resultaat.
De tintelingen in mijn benen overheersen mijn leven ik kan moeilijk wandelen fietsen en autorijden.
Ik ben op zoek naar mensen met ongeveer de zelfde klachten om te horen hoe zij er mee omgaan!

Groetjes Karolien

----------


## boedha1905

ik heb precies het zelfde als bij jou karolien

weet je wat bij mij helpt tegen de tintelingen je kunt het alleen op doktersrecept krijgen

vitamine b1 en vitamine b6

dat zit niet in voeding maar wordt aangemaakt door je eigen lichaam en net zoals bij jou maakt je lichaam dat te weinig aan...

ik snap alleen niet dat de neuroloog dat niet aan je heeft verteld of heeft voorgeschreven

bij mij helpt het echt ik heb per jaar een paar aanvallen en neem dan snel mijn b1 en b6 in en een paar uur later is het weg en ben ik er weer een paar weken van velost

ik hoop dat het je helpt baat het niet schaad het ook niet

gr nancy

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Allemaal

Misschien dat dit artikel wat nuttige info voor jullie kan bevatten: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=33547#post33547 (gaat over hersen- en ruggenmergontsteking)

----------


## Karolien

Hoi Nancy

Bedankt voor u reactie, van vitamine b1 en b6 daar hebben ze nog nooit over gepraat, ik ga het zeker eens met mijn neuroloog over leggen en uitproberen .
welke dosering nam je van b1 en b6, uw tintelingen heb je die in alle twee uw benen en voeten en hoe lang heb je het al. 
Bij mij zijn de tintelingen constant en geen enkele dokter (ik heb al enkele dokters afgelopen)krijgt het ondercontrole .

Alvast bedankt groetjes Karolien

----------


## boedha1905

zoals ik al eerder schreef als ik de tintelingen krijg slik ik
1 maal daags thiamine hcl rp 100 mg
2 maals daags pyridoxine hcl pch 50 mg

de een is vitamine b1 de ander vitamine b6 

na een paar dagen neemt de tinteling altijd af ik heb de aandoening al vanaf 1986
er helemaal vanaf komen doe ik niet daar de neuroloog mij heeft uitgelegd dat het een soort van herpes virus is in je ruggemerg dat bij div oorzaken telkens weer de kop op steekt maar direct na iname van de vitamines nemen de klachten voor een paar maanden af.. en is er inmiddels mee te leven.

ik hoop je hier mee voldoende te hebben geinformeerd

groetjes nancy

----------


## carolinev

> Hoi Nancy
> 
> Bedankt voor u reactie, van vitamine b1 en b6 daar hebben ze nog nooit over gepraat, ik ga het zeker eens met mijn neuroloog over leggen en uitproberen .
> welke dosering nam je van b1 en b6, uw tintelingen heb je die in alle twee uw benen en voeten en hoe lang heb je het al. 
> Bij mij zijn de tintelingen constant en geen enkele dokter (ik heb al enkele dokters afgelopen)krijgt het ondercontrole .
> 
> Alvast bedankt groetjes Karolien


hallo karolien,

mijn naam is caroline (grappig) ik heb dize site via internet gevonden en sinds vrd lid, ik heb sinds begin 2007 mylitis tr., begon bij mij ook in de benen,dat ging over maar nu heb ik constante tinteling in beide handen,ik hoef jou niet uit te leggen dat je daar stapelgek van word!ook heb ik veel last van een soort heel strak corset rondom mijn middel heel vervelend!ik heb ook diverse artsen gezien maar niemand lost het op, via deze site hoop ik met mensen in contact tekomen die het herkennen, en misschien kunnen we wat voor elkaar betekenen,
groetjes caroline

----------


## Karolien

Hallo naamgenoot,

Inderdaad je wordt er gek van vooral de tintelingen en het doof gevoel.
Ik ben juist terug uit het ziekenhuis 5 dagen cortisone gehad en daarna endoxan voorlopig met weinig resultaat vooral veel pijn door de cortisone.
Welke behandelingen heb jij al gehad en zijn er bij die geholpen hebben.
Bij mij zijn de tintelingen en doof gevoel vooral in mijn benen.
Inderdaad ik hoop dat we misschien iets kunnen betekenen voor elkaar en wat ervaring kunnen uitwisselen.

Vele groetjes Karolien

----------


## carolinev

hoi

----------


## carolinev

dat was een test, wat een ingewikkelde site!
bedankt voor je reactie,wat naar voor je dat je eigenlijk voor niks in het ziekenhuis bent opgenomen slik je ook nog medicijnen? ja het is wel fijn om te lezen dat je niet de enigste bent maar wat zijn er veel verschillende klachten als ik dat zo lees.ik kreeg ook te horen dat ik blij moest zijn met deze restverschijselen omdat de kans groot was geweest dat ik in een rolstoel terecht was gekomen.en dat ik dat moest accepteren dat de kans op herstel zeer klein was omdat het al bijna 3jr duurt..vreemde arts!ik ben niet blij, ik loop nu in de ziektewet om tot rust tekomen want het vreet energie, ik hoop dat we via deze site elkaar kunnen helpen, doe jij rustig aan!
groet car

----------


## Karolien

Hoi Carolien,

Van artsen weet ik alles van ééne arts zei zelf dat ik maar eens op vakantie moest gaan naar de zon dan zou het wel over gaan.
Ik heb nu een arts die wel wilt blijven er voor gaan het vertrouwen is er wel,maar toch gaat het zeer moeilijk mijn moraal is echt onder nul.
Ik ben nu bezig met acupunctuur, of dit zal helpen weet ik niet we proberen het gewoon uit.en jij neem jij nog medicatie!

groetjes Karolien :Confused:

----------


## CarolineY

Hallo allemaal 

De verschijnselen "tintelingen" zijn heel herkenbaar. Ik noem ze altijd "branderig koud" (zou het hetzelfde zijn?) Vanaf het begin van de TM in december 2005 heb ik hier last van. Wel is het in de winter erger dan in de zomer. Bij mij heeft het ook te maken met het niet goed op temperatuur kunnen houden van mijn benen. Ik noem het altijd "een kapotte thermostaat". Hoe meer ik beweeg, des te minder last ik heb. Daarnaast slik ik inderdaad multivitaminen, extra vitamine C, en cranberry om mijn blaasfunctie te ondersteunen. Sinds vorig jaar ga ik zo om de 6 weken naar een ostheopaat, en daar heb ik veel baat bij. Voor mij is het nu bijna 4 jaar geleden dat ik TM kreeg, en er hebben nog steeds veranderingen in het beeld gezeten. Het gevoel en de kracht in mijn benen en voeten zijn heel langzaam gedeeltelijk teruggekomen. 
Moed houden!! Sterkte.

Caroline (ja, nog een) :Smile:

----------


## SilviaD

Hallo Karolien, Caroline en alle anderen, die deze ziekte (TM) ook hebben.

Het geeft mij steun om te lezen dat er ook anderen zijn die dezelfde symptomen hebben, die niet onder controle te krijgen zijn.

Bij mij is ook al bijna 3 jr geleden, en ik ben nog steeds gedeeltelijk verlamd vanaf mijn onderrug naar beneden. Ik heb dus ook daarvan allerlei beperkingen, zoals geen balans enz. Ik heb geleerd te lopen, maar voel niet echt mn benen, dus ik ben een soort robot in mijn onderlichaam. 
Maar de tintelingen en spasmes in mijn benen gaan inderdaad niet over; ik gebruik amyitriptiline en bacloven voor de spasmes. Geen van beiden helpen echt.

----------


## lankamp

Hallo allemaal, 

Ik kreeg in januari dit jaar last van tintelingen in mijn linkerbeen. Het breidde zich uit naar handen en armen. In juni dit jaar is bij mij ruggenmerg ontsteking geconstateerd.
Het lopen gaat wel goed maar ik heb wel restverschijnselen overgehouden. Vooral heb ik veel last van brandende pijn in mijn been en in drie vingers van iedere hand.Heb lyrica voor de pijn maar dat helpt lang niet afdoende.

----------


## carolinev

> Hallo allemaal, 
> 
> Ik kreeg in januari dit jaar last van tintelingen in mijn linkerbeen. Het breidde zich uit naar handen en armen. In juni dit jaar is bij mij ruggenmerg ontsteking geconstateerd.
> Het lopen gaat wel goed maar ik heb wel restverschijnselen overgehouden. Vooral heb ik veel last van brandende pijn in mijn been en in drie vingers van iedere hand.Heb lyrica voor de pijn maar dat helpt lang niet afdoende.


hoi,
wat herkenbaar, en toevallig..?ik heb het ook in 3 vingers van elke hand vooral mijn pink, al 3jr, heel heel vervelend, en heb je ook last van een strak banden gevoel om je middel? het begon bij mij in mijn benen maar dat gaat wel weer goed - gelukkig- heb verschillende medicijnen gehad maar nog geen resultaat, het maakt me soms wanhopig vooral ook omdat niemand het begrijpt..
sterkte, groetjes car

----------


## lankamp

Ha Car,
Nee ik heb geen last van een strak gevoel om mijn middel maar wel om mijn pols en om mijn linkerbeen.Heb ook de hele dag last van brandende pijn hieraan vooral als ik meer loop en sta. Je wordt echt soms wanhopig van de pijn en inderdaad is het voor andere mensen moeilijk te begrijpen omdat je aan de buitenkant er niets van ziet.Vooral sàvonds is het erg. De drie vingers zei mijn neuroloog heeft te maken met de plek waarop je de ruggenmerg ontsteking hebt gehad.Heb je de brandende pijn al 3 jaar en wordt het nog niets minder? Groeten Alida L.

----------


## carolinev

> Ha Car,
> Nee ik heb geen last van een strak gevoel om mijn middel maar wel om mijn pols en om mijn linkerbeen.Heb ook de hele dag last van brandende pijn hieraan vooral als ik meer loop en sta. Je wordt echt soms wanhopig van de pijn en inderdaad is het voor andere mensen moeilijk te begrijpen omdat je aan de buitenkant er niets van ziet.Vooral sàvonds is het erg. De drie vingers zei mijn neuroloog heeft te maken met de plek waarop je de ruggenmerg ontsteking hebt gehad.Heb je de brandende pijn al 3 jaar en wordt het nog niets minder? Groeten Alida L.


hoi alida,

helaas nee ik kan je geen hoop geven, mijn neuroloog zei als het de eerste 3 tot 6 mnd niet verandert dat gevoel dan is de kans erg klein dat dat nog gebeurt en daar moet je het dan mee doen, inderdaad wanhopig voel ik me ook ik wil mijn lijf terug, wel fijn om hier verhalen te lezen die herkenbaar zijn
ben je ook bang voor een nieuwe aanval? ik voel me soms een wandelende tijdbom, maar ben wel blij dat ik niet zoveel last van mijn benen heb als ik sommige verhalen lees dan mag ik niet klagen.
mag ik vragen of je nog aan het werk bent?
ik zit in de ziektewet en voel me daar best schuldig over, loop je nog bij een dokter?
doe je rustig aan, groetjes car

----------


## lankamp

> hoi alida,
> 
> helaas nee ik kan je geen hoop geven, mijn neuroloog zei als het de eerste 3 tot 6 mnd niet verandert dat gevoel dan is de kans erg klein dat dat nog gebeurt en daar moet je het dan mee doen, inderdaad wanhopig voel ik me ook ik wil mijn lijf terug, wel fijn om hier verhalen te lezen die herkenbaar zijn
> ben je ook bang voor een nieuwe aanval? ik voel me soms een wandelende tijdbom, maar ben wel blij dat ik niet zoveel last van mijn benen heb als ik sommige verhalen lees dan mag ik niet klagen.
> mag ik vragen of je nog aan het werk bent?
> ik zit in de ziektewet en voel me daar best schuldig over, loop je nog bij een dokter?
> doe je rustig aan, groetjes car


Hallo Car. 
Ja ik heb ook gehoord als de pijn na drie maand nog aanwezig is het dan allicht niet weer overgaat. De myeline om de zenuwen is dan beschadigd.Bij mij is het vooral op mijn centraal zenuwstelsel getrokken.
Ik heb ook soms het gevoel dat het mijn eigen lichaam niet helemaal meer is.
Pijn in armen, handen en linkerbeen helemaal tot de bil toe. Ik ben zeker wel bang voor een nieuwe aanval, want sommigen kunnen haast niet meer lopen en dat kan ik gelukkig nog wel. Nee ik werk niet en ben 55 jaar.Getrouwd en 4 kinderen.
Ik ben bij een neuroloog in Amsterdam VU.Daar blijf ik voorlopig tot het stabiel blijft. En dat hoop ik natuurlijk. Dan ga ik weer naar mijn neuroloog in Hengelo.Ben vanmiddag naar een natuurgeneeskundige geweest. Die constateerde een bacterie in mijn ruggenmerg en dat klopt natuurlijk wel.Hoop dat deze middelen wat mogen helpen. Afwachten maar.
En moed houden en dat geld ook voor jouw. Groet Alida

----------


## boedha1905

dus als ik het eigelijk goed begrijp is het besmettelijk,
mijn dochter heeft namelijk hersenvliesontsteking gehad, zij is ruim 3 weken in een soort van coma gehouden, zij was toen 2 jaar oud, en ik haar moeder sliep alle weken van haar ziekenhuis verblijf bij haar op de kamer.....god zij dank is ze volledig hersteld. Maar 4 maanden na haar herstel, werd ik zelf ernstig ziek ik kreeg een ruggenmergontsteking , mijn verblijf in het ziekenhuis heeft iets langer geduurd omdat de neuroloog een foto wilde maken van mijn rug, er moest dan contrast vloeistof in mijn rug voor de foto maar de neuroloog was vergeten een gipskraag aan te brengen om mijn hoofd omhoog te houden rede daarvan was omdat de vloeistof niet naar de hersenen mag stijgen....ik heb terwijl de contrast werd in gespoten zo vreselijk gegild want het was alsof mijn hoofd explodeerde.....in de behandel kamer brak paniek uit , want toen kwamen ze er achter dat ze vergeten waren een kraag aan te brengen......
na maanden van hoofdpijn en plat in bed te hebben gelegen , ben ik uit eindelijk ook hersteld...dit alles is al jaren geleden mijn dochter is inmiddels al 26 jaar oud......

wel slik ik af en toe b1 en b6 als ik een aanval van de ontsteking aan voel komen.....dat gaat dan gepaard met een huid die voelt alsof hij verbrand is van de zon....

vrg nancy

----------


## boedha1905

IK RAAD ECHT IEDEREEN HET VOLGENDE AAN 
BAAD HET NIET SCHAAD HET OOK NIET HET ZIJN VITAMINES DIE JE NIET UIT VOEDSEL TOT JE KUNT NEMEN .....LIEVE MENSEN SLIK DIT BIJ EEN AANVAL EEN PAAR DAGEN EN JE ZULT MERKEN DAT DE KLACHTEN VERMINDEREN ECHTER GEHEEL VERDWIJNEN VOOR EEN BEPAALDE TIJD.....HET IS ECHTER ALLEEN TE VERKRIJGEN OP DOKTERSRECEPT

1 maal daags thiamine hcl rp 100 mg
2 maals daags pyridoxine hcl pch 50 mg

de een is vitamine b1 de ander vitamine b6 


HEEL VEEL SUCCES EN STERKTE VOOR IEDEREEN .....

HARTELIJKE GROETEN NANCY

----------


## carolinev

hallo,
ik wilde vragen of er bij meer mensen met MT de link naar MS word gelegt, het vervelende van een 2e opinion is dat je tegenstrijdige diagnoses krijgt vd artsen, de ene zei je hebt MS en je moet nu aan de prednison en de ander ontkent dat..wie heeft er gelijk, word nu doorgestuurd naar nijmegen heeft iemand daar ervaring..?ik word vooral stapel gek van dat strakke band gevoel onder mijn ribben en mijn tintelende vingers,
hoor graag van iemand,

----------


## CarolineY

Hallo Caroline

Er is bij mij nooit de link met MS gelegd. In het begin van de behandeling ben ik behandeld met prednisolon (ontstekingsremmer via infuus) om de ontsteking in het ruggemerg (dus MT)aan te pakken. Wat dat betreft komt het mij niet vreemd voor dat je prednison voorgeschreven krijgt. Het zou wel vreemd zijn als dit als behandeling van MS wordt gezien, terwijl er over de juiste diagnose vraagtekens zijn. 
Ik ben gewoon behandeld in een streekziekenhuis, dus heb geen ervaring met Nijmegen. Succes!!

Caroline

----------


## Nicky79

Hoi Caroline,

Heb zelf ook MT gehad nu is de vraag of dit MS is of niet. Maar zolang ik geen tweede "aanval" krijg is het niet nodig dit verder uit te zoeken. Want zolang je klachten niet groot zijn krijg je ook geen Medicatie als het MS zou zijn. Dit begreep ik van de neuro. Ik vind het nu wel goed zo. Zolang het allemaal redelijk gaat met me ben ik al blij en verder zien we het wel in de toekomst.
Wat zijn jouw klachten?

Groetjes Nicky

----------


## Karolien

Hoi Nicky

Mijn klachten zijn vooral dag en nacht tintelingen en pijnen in mijn twee benen, wandelen, auto rijden gaat niet.
Ik ben nog altijd op zoek naar mensen die mij kunnen helpen want dit is echt niet leefbaar meer!
Wij zijn al bij veel dokters geweest maar geen enkele kan mij verlossen van de pijn en de tintelingen.
Welke behandeling heb jij gevolgd en welke medicatie heb jij genomen!
Alvast bedankt

Groetjes Karolien

----------


## lankamp

Hallo Karolien, 

Voor mijn restverschijnselen van de ruggenmergontsteking, (die zijn pijn en vooral brandende pijn in been en allebei handen) heb ik van mijn neuroloog lyrica gekregen. 
Intussen ook veel andere medicijnen gehad maar met lyrica gaat de sterkste overheersende pijn wat weg. Maar van lyrica heb ik wel weer veel bijverschijnselen 
zoals opgezet neusslijmvlies en concentratiestoornis , vergeetachtigheid enzo.
Al met al is dit knap vervelend en je kunt de pijn niet precies uitleggen aan anderen.

Groetjes Alida.

----------


## SilviaD

hallo Karolien, alida e.a.

Inderdaad is bij mij ook de tintelingen het ergst. Zelfs met zware medicatie (amytriptiline)wordt het niet beter. Ik vind hetfeit dat ik geen balans heb heel erg. Ook heb ik nog steeds nauwelijks gevoel in mn onderlichaam. 

En inderdaad doen ze verder niets anders dan de restverschijnselen proberen te verminderen, wat dus niet werkt.

groeten 
Silvia

----------


## cindsel

Hallo,

Ik ben cindy en ben 18 jaar. bij mij begon het allemaal vorig jaar november. Ik werd midden in de nacht wakker met pijn in mijn benen. ik heb moord en brand geschreeuwd en de pijn trok niet weg. op een gegeven moment is er een dokter gekomen die mij plat heeft gespoten omdat ik niet kon stoppen met gillen. de dag dat ik weer wakker ben liep ik alsof ik door mijn benen heen zakte. ik hield me over al aan vast en kon niet zelfstandig lopen zonder dat ik door mijn benen zakte. mijn ouders waren hier zo van geschrokken dat we gelijk naar de dokter zijn gegaan. de dokter kon er niks uit wijs maken dus zijn we naar het ziekenhuis door verwezen. daar dachten ze aan een tumor, ms of de ziekte van lym, maar dit was het allemaal niet. ook deze neurologen stonden voor een raadsel. de talloze bloedtesten, ruggenprikken en scannen bracht ze op geen idee. dus werd ik naar een umc in rotterdam door verwezen. de pijn in mijn benen hield op maar bleef nog wel moeilijk en als een dronkelap lopen. in het umc hadden ze TM vastgesteld. ze hebben me daarna naar huis gestuurd met een brief dat het bevestigd was en dat er niks aan gedaan kon worden. dat was dit jaar maart. 
sinds maart is er een kleine verbetering geweest en ik dacht dat het weer de goede kant met me op zou gaan. maar dat was van korte duur. sinds die 5 maanden dat ik bij het umc was geweest zijn er dingen veranderd. eerst was het alleen mijn benen maar nu is het ook in mijn armen terecht gekomen. mijn armen worden slap en willen niks beethouden of oppakken. hierdoor moest ik stoppen bij mijn baas waar ik al jaren met plezier werkte. het was een potplanten kwekerij maar ik kon de bakken van de planten simpelweg niet meer optillen. een paar weken geleden ging mijn zicht snel achteruit. ik kon niks meer zien en dat werd gevaarlijk met fietsen. ik ben naar de opticien geweest en die schrok zelf ook. hij gaf me het nieuws dat ik nog voor 50 % zicht had en dat hij hoopte voor me dat het niet meer achter uit gaat. 
nu zit ik hier dan. morgen moet ik weer terug naar het umc omdat dit zo niet langer door kan gaan. ik ben een tiener die niet eens normaal kan puberen. 

groetjes cindy

----------


## SilviaD

hallo lellie,

ik heb je bericht gelezen. ik heb 3jr geleden tm gehad en is nog steeds niet helemaal verholpen.
jij schreef dat je weet hoe het in amerika ging. Kan je mij vertellen hoe het daar gaat. Ben erg benieuwd; misschien kunnen ze mij daar helpen.

groeten
Silvia

----------


## ckreugel

Hallo,
Mijn naam is Carry, ik ben 62 jaar en in maart 2010 kreeg ik 's morgens plotselig een slapende voet met een tintelend gevoel, dat gevoel trok in 2 uur tijd door tot onder mijn rechterborst !Vanaf dat moment was mijn rechterromp en rechterbeen een en al tinteling, een afschuwelijk gevoel !Ik kon niet meer op dat rechterbeen staan.Gelijk naar de huisarts,vervolgens naar de neuroloog in het Antoniusziekenhuis waar ik gelijk moest blijven.Na verschillende MRI scans, ruggeprikken en allerlei andere onderzoeken was de eerste diagnose:mogelijk MS ! Daarom kreeg ik een 5 daagse kuur prednisolon via het infuus !Na 12 dagen ziekenhuis (dus niet slapen !) mocht ik thuis de behandeling poliklinisch voortzetten ,in het ziekenhuis ben ik letterlijk gevloerd van oververmoeidheid ! Ik heb de pech gehad daar met een demente oude man (en nog twee andere heren)op een kamer te liggen. De demente man sliep overdag en 's nachts hield hij mij uit m'n slaap.Eenmaal thuis kon ik bijkomen ,maar het strakke bandengevoel in mijn zij heb ik nog steeds,net als vaak een heel koud been en rechtervoet. Ik kan ook niet lang lopen, krijg dan een heel strak gevoel in m'n been en pijn in m'n rug. Inmiddels is de diagnose wel duidelijk . Het is ook Myelites transversa en ik ben nog steeds aan het revalideren bij de fysio. Het is te hopen dat ik niet vaker zo'n uitval krijg. Voorlopig blijf ik nog onder behandeling van de neuroloog. Ik hoop dat er mensen zijn onder de lezers van dit forum, die ook op een wat oudere leeftijd deze aandoening hebben gekregen. Ik hoor graag van jullie.
Met vriendelijke groet Carry

----------


## Sjimmie36

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik zou nog even de uitslag laten weten van de diagnostiek in het AMC. Ik heb inderdaad Transverse Myelitis op basis van een allergiese reactie op een bacterie (micoplasma pneumoniea). Deze bacterie veroorzaakt normaal gesproken een luchtweginfectie. Helaas is er in het revalidatiecentrum geen voortgang meer geweest. Tijdens de controle in het AMC is er een afspraak gemaakt voor een nieuwe MRI en een lumbaalpunctie. Deze zijn reeds gedaan en uit de punctie bleek dat er nu het Herpes Simplex virus actief is in het hersenvocht. Dit virus is, volgens mij, geactiveerd door de prednison. Voor behandeling ben ik wederom opgenomen in het ziekenhuis. Op de MRI was wederom weer niets te zien. Nu weer aan het revalideren in het revalidatiecentrum. Het gaat nu naar mijn gevoel iets vooruit. Dus ik houd er de moet in. Deze week weer helemaal naar huis en dan verder in de dagbehandeling in het revalidatiecentrum.


Hallo Arwin,

Zou jij mij je arts bij het AMC nog kunnen doorgeven welke jou destijds behandeld heeft?
Mijn man heeft in april 2008 TM gekregen en heeft hiervan nog steeds restverschijnselen.
In het ZMC is toen 1 lumbale punctie genomen en verder een second opinion in het VUmc. In VUmc diverse MRI's gehad maar daaruit bleken geen grote afwijkingen.
Voor de rest is er geen 2e punctie gedaan. Ik weet trouwens niet of dat na 2,5 jaar nog zin heeft maar goed.........
Zou je mij nog kunnen berichten?

Ik hoor graag.

Vrgr
Petra

----------


## arwin

Hallo Petra,

De arts die mij heeft behandeld op de afdeling Neurologie in het AMC is dr. de Gans. Het is voor mij nu bijna 5 jaar geleden en heb ook nog steeds restverschijnselen. ik ben nog steeds instabiel in mijn bekken en de coördinatie van mijn benen is ook nog steeds niet terug. Ik hoop voor jullie dat hij nog iets voor je man kan betekenen. Succes!!

Groetjes,
Arwin :Smile:

----------


## Sjimmie36

Hallo Arwin,

Loop je nog wel onder controle bij het AMC bij Dr de Gans en is hij een beetje gespecialiseerd in TM? Want het is heel moeilijk om in Nederland een neuroloog te vinden die al een paar van zulke patiënten heeft meegemaakt omdat het zo weinig voorkomt. Mijn man gebruikt Rivotril (spierverslappers) en Tramadol (opiaat) druppels tegen de pijn. Hij heeft zoveel medicijnen gebruikt. Niets hielp. Wat gebruik jij en heb je nog dagelijks zenuwpijn?

Groetjes,
Petra

----------


## arwin

Petra,

Ik loop sinds half 2007 niet meer onder controle bij dr de Gans. Hij had op dat moment ook geen toegevoegde waarde meer. Of dr. de Gans een beetje gespecialiseerd is in TM. Ik heb het gevoel van wel. En in ieder geval weet hij waar hij het anders moet zoeken.In het AMC gaan ze in ieder geval niet over 1 nacht ijs. Bij mij is het begonnen met een "zware griep" en een hele erge hoofdpijn. Nadat dat over was begonnen mijn benen pas echt uit te vallen. Ik heb daarna geen pijn meer gehad. Alleen maar angst. Ik heb nog wel een tijdje Baclofen gebruikt tegen het sparme in mijn benen. Ook dat had niet echt de toegevoegde waarde meer. Nu zijn er een aantal spieren aan de binnenkant van mijn bovenbenen behandeld met Botox. Je gaat er niet beter van lopen maar de spasmes zijn wel weg. Even uit nieuwsgierigheid, wat zijn de beperkingen van je man en hoe is alles begonnen.

Groetjes,
Arwin

----------


## Sjimmie36

Hallo Arwin,

Mijn man kreeg plotseling erge pijn in zijn rechter schouder en arm terwijl hij thuis achter de computer zat. Daarna voelde hij zijn benen niet meer en dat kroop langzaam omhoog tot zijn borst. Dat was in 2 uur tijd gebeurd. Kon ook niet plassen etc. Verschrikkelijke zenuwpijn en heeft 24 uur met pijn geworsteld in het ZMC. Heeft Aceclovir gekregen via infuus en nog een medicijn. Daarna langzaam revalideren. Heeft 2 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen. MRI's waren goed, bloed was goed, lumbale punctie was goed en geen witte vlekken in zijn hoofd (MS).
Second opinion daarna op advies van huisarts in VUmc. Kwam niet meer uit en loopt thans bij de pijnpoli prof Zuurmond. Heel veel medicijnen al geprobeerd.
Mijn man heeft de hele dag pijn in zijn rechterarm en een band om zijn borst. Tintelende benen en voeten en kan niet lang lopen. Af en toe is het allemaal teveel voor hem.
Per week 3x naar fysiotherapie omdat hij verstijfd met zijn spieren, dus hij moet weer losgemaakt worden. In het begin ook coördinatie-oefeningen.
Die zenuwpijn breekt je op.
VUmc heeft ook eigenlijk geen toegevoegde waarde meer. Maar hij heeft maar 1 lumbale punctie gehad. Hij heeft geen last van spasmen!

Groetjes,
Petra

----------


## danenberg

Hey allemaal,
Als de MT terug komt of in combinatie optreedt met oogproblemen kan het duiden op de ziekte Neuro Myelitis Optica oftewel Devic disease.
Daarvoor bestaat sinds ruim 1 jaar een bloedonderzoek waardoor het makkelijker vast te stellen is.

Groeten van alie

----------


## alda

Hallo allemaal ,

Ook ik heb een ruggenmergontsteking gehad en een oogzenuwontsteking. Deze twee bij elkaar is ziekte van Devic, is geconstateerd en VU amsterdam.
Ik heb vooral aan deze aanval een brandende pijn in mijn armen en linkerbeen overgehouden. Is de hele dag aanwezig.Ik gebruik Lyrica hiervoor. Maar hier heb ik veel bijverschijnselen van.Kan absoluut niet zonder.
Heeft iemand een idee voor een ander medicijn hiervoor?

Groetjes Alda

----------


## Agnes574

Mag je ipv Lyrica REDOMEX gebruiken??
Van lyrica was ik superslecht,kon niet op mijn benen staan > van Redomex heb ik geen nevenwerkingen gehad = zenuwontspanner!!
Blijkbaar werken lyrica en redomex ongeveer hetzelfde heb ik begrepen!
Succes en sterkte!!

----------


## Jan10

Ruim 7 maanden geleden werd bij mij de diagnose ADEM gesteld. Vanaf de 3e nekwervel naar beneden had ik een ruggemergonsteking opgelopen die in het ziekenhuis werd ontdekt. In het ziekenhuis is er diverse malen bloed van mijn lichaam afgenomen, om de daadwerkelijke veroorzaker van de ziekte te kunnen achterhalen. Uiteindelijk kon men niet achterhalen of de diagnose ten gevolge was van een virus, bacterie of vaccinatie. Na de ziekenhuisopname ben ik in een revalidatiecentrum verder gaan werken aan mijn (gedeeltelijke) herstel. Tijdens die opname heb ik nog een 2e MRI scan ondergaan, zodat de neuroloog kon zien of de onsteking in rustiger vaarwater was gekomen. Gelukkig was dit het geval. Momenteel kan ik weer 10 minuten aaneen stuk lopen of 10 minuten aanstuk fietsen. De klachten, die ik heb liegen er niet om. Alle gevoelszenuwen vanaf mijn borstkast tot aan mijn tenen zijn aangetast, daarnaast heb ik een enorme druk op de rug/borstkas. Alsof ik explodeer. Daarnaast is mijn huid, vooral op de borstkas supergevoelig. Het liefst heb ik geen bovenkleding aan, zodat de jeuk niet te erg is. De laatste weken merk ik dat de stijfheid in de rug en in het bekken toe en toe neemt.. Met fysiotherapie/zwemmen/lopen/fietsen en veel gymnastische oefeningingen probeer ik een ietwat normaal leven te lijden, maar merk dat dit moeilijk is, omdat je dag en nacht wordt geconfronteerd met de lichamelijke klachten. De neuroloog heeft mij aangeraden toch vooral de theapie vol te houden omdat pas na 2 jaar een definitieve diagnose kan worden gesteld. Herken je dit verhaal en heb je dezelfde symptomen dan zou ik graag in contact met je willen komen.

----------


## bijltje

Beste Jan,

Je hele verhaal is zo herkenbaar!!
Het voor ons ook zo jammer dat er zo weinig op het internet en daar buiten te vinden is.
Wie is de beste Neuroloog op dit gebied hier in Nederland, welke medicatie's bestaan hiervoor die ook echt helpen?
Hoe verlopen de behandelingen bij andere MT'ers?
Ik denk dat dit ook vragen zijn die jou bezig houden.
Wat is nu het daadwertkelijke verschil tussen ADEM en MT?
Kun jij mij dat misschien uitleggen?
Ik ben inmiddels ook 4mnd aan het tobben. Bij mij zijn is er de eerste keer een MRI gemaakt. Daar was op te zien dat ik een nekhernia heb C6/C7 en een ontsteking iets lager dan de nekherna de exacte wervelnrs weet ik hier niet van. Daarna is een lumbaalpunctie gedaan en bloedafname. de uitslagen hiervan waren goed. Hierop is een MRI gemaakt van mijn hoofd om uit te sluiten dat het geen MS was. gelukkig was de uitslag opnieuw goed.laas verdween de pijn niet ook niet tijdens mijn opname van 7 dagen. alleen pijnstilling Tramadol, Carbamazepine, Diclofenac, Paracetamol. Het gevolg is dat ik daarna 3 dgn opgenomen ben en een prednisolon kuur heb gehad. (Hierna weer een MRI gehad maar er was nog geen positief resultaat te zien.) Hierdoor ben ik thuis wel beter gaan lopen, alleen buiten ben ik nog steeds niets waard! Als ik langer buiten iets wil ondernemen moet mijn rolstoel mee. Soms probeer ik wat te fietsen alleen lukt mij dit in de eerste versnelling en niet zwaarder. Ik heb inmiddels Cesar therapie, maar daar versterk je niet echt je spieren mee. DE JEUK/PIJN op je borstkas is iets waarvan ik maar al te goed weet hoe ellendig dit is, bij mij doen de douche stralen al zeer op mijn huid. Ook die enorme druk op je ribbenkast verschrikkelijk, kon je dat ook maar eens uitzetten op een dag om bij te tanken. Heb jij ook zo'n last van tintelingen? ik heb het heel erg in mijn linkerbeen van mijn tenen tot aan mijn schouderblad. Ik ben erg benieuwd naar jou reactie en verdere ervaringen. Sterkte Els. :Smile:

----------


## Jan10

Beste Els,

Ik begrijp je onmacht, je vragen en de wijze waarop je hier nu mee om moet gaan. Ik heb het zelf allemaal ook meegemaakt en heb iedere dag weer de confrontatie met mezelf. Het leven bij mij is 360 graden gedraaid. Ik heb momenten gehad dat het voor mij niet meer hoefde, toch, dat zijn momenten, die je het best toch maar zo snel mogelijk weer moet vergeten. Probeer te genieten van iedere dag. Probeer een vast ritme in je dagelijkse leven te krijgen waar je op terug kunt vallen. Ik was vroeger op en top sportman (wielrennen, hardlopen, skieen, schaatsen, biljarten) dit alles heb ik nu losgelaten. Ga vooral niet nadenken wat je vroeger allemaal gekund hebt, want dan wordt hardstikke gek. Ik lees, dat je op zoek bent naar de beste neuroloog op dit gebied, heb zelf een hele fijne neuroloog die mij als mens behandeld. Ik denk niet dat welke neuroloog ook, jou beter of slechter zou kunnen laten voelen. Heel veel ligt bij jezelf. Acceptatie is een van de eerste dingen die je moet leren. Het is 999 x vallen en 1000 x opstaan. Dat moet je voor ogen houden. Ga niet bij de pakken neerzitten, want dan wordt alles alleen maar slechter. Ik ben nu ruim 10 maanden verder en heb 3 1/2 maand in een revalidatiecentrum gelegen. Eerst in een rolstoel, daarna iedere dag een stukje verder. Het begin was het moeilijkst. Ik kon feitelijk niets, ik schoof over de gang en heb m.b.v. een hele fijne psychologe mezelf nu een beetje op de rit. Doordat ik vroeger altijd heel veel sportte, was een soort 2e natuur voor me, ben ik nu al zover, dat ik max 1 uur kan wandelen. En ik kan 1 uur op een damesfiets met trapondersteuning fietsen. Alleen dat gevoel al dat je in de buitenlucht kunt zijn doet me goed. Het poliklinische traject heb ik onlangs in het revalidatiecentrum afgesloten en nu ben ik lid van een sportschool. Doe veel met kinesis, een soort apparaat waar je wel 600 verschillende bewegingsoefeningen mee kunt doen. Het is belangrlijk dat je je conditie en kracht een beetje op peil houdt. Het gevaar schuilt hem echter wel in de kracht, je bent gauw geneigd teveel te willen. Dan val je weer terug. Vanaf het begin dat ik in het revalidatiecentrum was, heb ik het zwemmen altijd heel fijn gevonden. Dit doe ik nu nog steeds 3 tot 4 x per week. Ook al is het maar een kwartier of een half uurtje. Je houdt je lichaam een beetje qua conditie en kracht op peil, waardoor je overdags weer meer aankunt. Dit is voor mij inmiddels net zo gewoon als het eten met mes en vork. Iedere keer weer. Ik ben, gezien waar ik vandaan kom toch wel vooruitgegaan, gezien de dingen die ik nu doe. Op therapiebasis werk ik nu 2 uurtjes per dag achter de laptop vanuit huis. Hoe mijn toekomst er over een jaar, 2, 5 jaar uitziet weet ik niet. Denk daar niet teveel bij na en pluk de dag.

Qua medicijnen gebruik ik nu amitriptyline (3x daags 10 mg) tegen de zenuwpijn en rivotril (2x daags 0,5 mg) spierverslapper.
Ik heb het over het hele lichaam, behalve mijn hoofd. Mijn benen zijn het ergst eraan toe, maar door al die activiteiten die ik uitoefen hou ik ze een beetje op kracht. Moet nog om de 3 maanden naar de neuroloog en de revalidatiearts zie ik over een 3 maanden ook eens een keer weer.
Daarnaast heb ik regelmatig iemand over de vloer, die mij mentaal ondersteunt, een soort klankbord waar ik mijn verhaal tegenaan kan houden.

Houd moed en geniet van iedere dag, hoe moeilijk het soms ook is.

----------


## Jan10

Bericht is eigenlijk voor jouw Bijltje, ik had hem aan Els gericht.

Geef niet op, als je geest sterk genoeg is, zul je je lichamelijk uiteindelijk ook beter voelen.

Groetjes.

----------


## bijltje

Beste Jan,
Wat een positief mens ben je ondanks alle tegenslagen. Dank je wel, je weet het heel mooi te verwoorden. Bedankt voor je steun!

Het verschilt per dag hoe je er zelf in staat ( in mijn geval dan). Acceptatie vind ik gewoon het moeilijkste, ook omdat ik nog een gezin met 3 kinderen moet runnen. Gelukkig heb ik erg veel steun aan mijn man hierbij.
Maar dit neemt niet weg dat het heel erg schakelen is eerst van veel op stap zijn meer niet thuis dan wel. En nu zit je hele dagen thuis. Het is nu veel moeilijker om langere termijn afspraken te maken omdat je niet in kan schatten hoe je je op die dag zal voelen. Vaak weet ik niet eens wat ik morgen moet verwachten dat weet je pas als je opstaat. Maar je hebt gelijk als je bij de pakken neer gaat zitten wordt het er zeker niet beter van!

Amitriptyline kon ik niet tegen, ik kreeg er zweertjes van in mijn mond vandaar nu daarvoor in de plaats Carbamazepine. Van Rivotril heb ik nog niet eerder gehoord dat is weer iets om uit te gaan zoeken.

Groetjes Els Bijl(tje)

----------


## Jan10

Beste Els,

Fijn te horen, dat ik je iets heb kunnen opbeuren. We hebben allebei inderdaad geen andere keus dan niet op te geven. Ben blij te horen, dat je zoveel steun aan je man hebt. Ook voor je gezinsleden is het een hele omschakeling, zij zitten net zoals jij in dat proces. Iedereen moet wennen aan een ander patroon. Iets waar je vroeger nooit bij na hoefde te denken, beleef je nu ineens heel anders. Het kan zijn dat je karakter daardoor ook wat veranderd, wat ook weer impact heeft op je kinderen. Goed, allemaal voer, wat ik ook van de psychologe heb meegekregen. Zelf ben ik alleenstaand, maar heb een hele fijne familie - en vriendenkring, die me in alles zoveel mogelijk steunen.

Hou je haaks en blijf positief en luister naar je lichaam. Balans zoeken is heel moeilijk in de ziekte die wij hebben. Dat komt, omdat het ruggemergkanaal heel smal is. Bij het minste of geringste wat je doet, kun je de ene dag veel slechter en de andere dag wat beter voelen. Soms is het niet eens goed aan te geven waardoor het komt dat het de ene keer beter is dan de andere. Mijn revalidatiearts, die ook een kei van een arts was, wist heel goed tot me door te dringen. Hij zei: Uit ervaring weet ik, dat mensen, die zich het beste houden aan een goed patroon (met oefening, beweging, inspanning) uiteindelijk het verst komen. Gebruik die 1e 2 jaar goed voor het aanleren van een bepaald ritme in je dagelijkse leven. En geef niet op, als het een keer wat minder gaat. Bespreek het met je man en kinderen en dan zullen zij op een gegeven moment ook weten wanneer moeders moet rusten of juist wat aan haar conditie moet doen. 
Wees blij dat je zoveel lieve mensen om je heen hebt.

Groetjes Jan

----------


## Sjimmie36

Dag iedereen,

Mijn man gebruikt nu dagelijks Tramadol (vloeibaar, om de 4 uren druppels, en dat 5 keer per dag), tevens Rivotril (spierverslapper, 2x 1,5 tablet en 1x 1 tablet). Echter zijn nieuwe neuroloog wilt dat hij Rivotril per week moet gaan proberen af te bouwen met 0.25 mg per dag en eventueel hiervoor in de plaats 2x 500 mg Paracetamol te gebruiken om zodoende de Tramadol werking te versterken.
De MRI scans waren goed, geen afwijkingen van ontstekingen, geen myelopathie, geen TM want dan had je afwijkingen moeten zijn in liquor en scan volgens de neuroloog.
Dus wat het geweest is is onduidelijk. Echter jullie bovengenoemde klachten komen zeer bekend voor, dus dat is het vreemde. Zijn nekwervelkanaal is alleen een beetje vernauwd. Maar hij was wel in 2 uur tijd van zijn tenen tot zijn borst verlamd!! 3x per week fysiotherapie en fitness voorzover dat gaat om de kracht enigszins te blijven behouden.
Geestelijk is het vaak erg zwaar en de acceptatie is er niet na 3 jaar!! Soms heeft mijn man er ook geen zin meer in om dagelijks de zenuwpijn te moeten ervaren behalve zijn linkerarm en hoofd (geen MS). Bij het opstaan weet je pas hoe je dag evt. gaat worden. Hobby's moeten opzeggen: Dodge WO2 verkocht (veel te zwaar met sturen), racefiets, en zijn motor. Dit alles gaat je toch niet in je koude kleren zitten. Je bent namelijk geen robot en je kunt zeggen "geef niet op" maar dat is theorie en praktijk is anders. Tevens begrijpen mensen heel vaak niet dat je soms een afspraak op het laatste moment moet afzeggen omdat het gewoon niet gaat op dat moment. En dat "niet begripvol zijn" van sommige mensen ben je ook af en toe zat.
Gewoon zien wat de dag brengt en je eigen koers volgen, je rust nemen, naar je lichaam luisteren. Rivotril is wel een gemeen goedje. Geeft ook behoorlijk veel stemmingswisselingen. Dus ga er voorzichtig mee om. Je lichaam wordt er afhankelijk van! En op de lange termijn zijn de doktoren er geen voorstander van. En uiteindelijk hebben we al 2 tassen met medicijnen geprobeerd.
Ik waardeer het nog steeds dat mijn man het nog na 3 jaar kan opbrengen om elke week 3x naar fysio te gaan etc. Soms is hij het natuurlijk ook wel eens ALLEMAAL zat.

Groetjes,

----------


## SanneJoan

Bij mij is recentelijk de diagnose MT vastgesteld. De aanval was binnen 2 weken compleet en de schade groot. 2 onstekingen in het ruggenmerg en 1 onderaan in mijn nek. Gelukkig is de afdeling pijn voor mij uitgebleven.
Ik verblijf nu in een revalidatiecentrum en hoop dat het lichte herstel wat heeft plaatsgevonden zich voortzet. Op dit moment kan ik (in een veilige en prikkelarme) omgeving voorzichtig klein stukjes lopen. derest van de tijd zit ik in een rolstoel of lig ik op bed. De spierzwakte loopt vanaf de onderkant van mijn rug in beide benen en in mijn rechterarm, en nog enkele andere ongemakken.
Het ziekenhuis waar ik tot afgelopen woensdag (6 weken afd. neurologie) verbleef heeft mij dossier overgedragen aan het VU medisch centrum en wordt nu behandeld door professor Polman. 2 augustus ga ik daar naar toe voor een (zoveelste) MRI. Gelukkig geen LBpunctie, daar heb ik 3X mee kennis gemaakt. Het virus wat alles veroorzaaktheeft is (nog) niet gevonden, bij mij gaat het om de idiopatische vorm en dus blijkbaar door mijzelf aangemaakt zonder aanwijsbare oorzaak. Ik hoop hier iemand te treffen die ervaring heeft met de herstelperiode. Het is onduidelijk of de kuur (5X100mg) aan het herstel bijdraagt. Verder gebruik ik baclofen. Formeel zit ik halverwege en acht de kans groot dat de rest schade toch wel aanmerkelijk zal uitpakken. Tijdens mijn revalidatie zal er veel aandacht besteed worden aan "leren leven en omgaan" met de beperkingen. Ik stop nu omdat ik moe ben en mijn rechterhand tegen stribbelt.
Sanne.

----------


## Sjimmie36

Hallo Sanne,

Ik herken de symptomen van jou welke mijn man ook had. De 1e 3 maanden boek je de meeste vooruitgang. Zelf toch enigszins blijven bewegen met fysiotherapie, evt. zwemmen oftewel poedelen. Je kunt ook kijken op de link:
http://www.myelitis.org/local/nl/Mye...Transversa.htm voor verdere informatie.
Van welk ziekenhuis kom je vandaan als ik vragen mag? Welke kuur gebruik je want dan schrijf je niet in je verhaal. Hoe zijn ze achter je ontstekingen gekomen dmv de lumbaalpunctie neem ik aan echter na de kweek kwam er niet uit om welk virus het ging?
Was er bij jou op de MRI iets te zien of niet?
Hoe is het met je blaasfunctie gesteld of heb je een katheter?
Mijn mijn heeft ook bij Prof Polman gelopen en je krijgt alle medewerking voor de MRI's etc. Ook idiopatisch, mri's vertonen alleen degeneratieve verschijnselen en lumbale punctie (maar 1 keer gehad) was schoon. 

Groetjes,

----------


## Sjimmie36

> Hallo allemaal ,
> 
> Ook ik heb een ruggenmergontsteking gehad en een oogzenuwontsteking. Deze twee bij elkaar is ziekte van Devic, is geconstateerd en VU amsterdam.
> Ik heb vooral aan deze aanval een brandende pijn in mijn armen en linkerbeen overgehouden. Is de hele dag aanwezig.Ik gebruik Lyrica hiervoor. Maar hier heb ik veel bijverschijnselen van.Kan absoluut niet zonder.
> Heeft iemand een idee voor een ander medicijn hiervoor?
> 
> Groetjes Alda


Dag Alda,

Heb je inmiddels andere medicijnen? Mijn man werd ook gek van Lyrica.
Hij doet het nu op vloeibare Tramadol en Rivotril (spierverslapper).
Op advies van prof. Zuurmond, VUmc, een autoriteit op dit gebied binnen geheel Nederland. Als je hem googelt dan vind je zijn boek welke hij hierover heeft geschreven.

gr.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb na de Lyrica (waar ik écht niet tegen kon!) OxyContin gekregen... werkte goed, maar een helse troep om van 'af te kicken'.
Sterkte!

----------


## Sjimmie36

Oh, dat is min of meer morfine. Mijn man kon daar niet tegen want dat legde onmiddellijk zijn blaasfunctie stil. Ga je straks helemaal verder zonder medicijnen dan?
Mijn man gebruikt tramadol vloeibaar (opiaat) en rivotril (spierverslapper).
groetjes.

----------


## bijltje

Hoi Alda,

Bij mij zijn het meer tintelingen ( zoals je een slapende voet kunt hebben) dan branderige pijn. Ik heb hiervoor eerst Amytriptiline gekregen.( Maar ik kreeg daar blaasjes/zweertjes van in mijn mond als bijwerking). De Lyrica kan ik ook niet tegen daarom slik ik nu Carbamazepine. 
Misschien een idee voor je om dat eens voor te leggen aan je arts?

Sterkte Els

----------


## Agnes574

@Alda,
Ik neem nu 600mg daags Metanor en dat helpt me prima!
Sterkte jullie!

----------


## alda

Hallo Els, 

Heb jij nog meerdere aanvallen gehad? Ik heb de aanval gehad in 2009 en gelukkig nog geen meer. Maar de beschadigingen zijn wel erg. Vooral de pijn.Ik heb ook al amytriptiline geslikt en neurontin en gabapentine en ook nog verschillende soorten van een natuurarts. Maar niets helpt mij echt goed. Het beste is nog steeds de lyrica voor mij
alleen zijn de bijwerkingen heel vervelend.
Ik zal mijn arts nog eens vragen naar carbamazepine en metanor.
Bedankt voor de tip!
Groetjes Alda

----------


## Sjimmie36

Beste Els,

Mijn man heeft bovengenoemde medicijnen ook geprobeerd, niets hielp. Ook niet carbamazepine. Metanor heeft hij niet geprobeerd maar in totaal wel 2 plastic tassen vol met medicijnen, door professor Zuurmond, een autoriteit op pijngebied. Het beste helpt hem Tramadol (opiaat, vloeibaar, om de 4 uren innemen ivm de altijd aanwezige pijn) en een spierverslapper Rivotril (in totaal 4 tabletten verdeeld over de dag).

Groetjes,

----------


## bijltje

Hoi Alda, momenteel heb ik gelukkig even geen last meer van de tintelingen.
daar en tegen wel weer meer zenuwpijn terug op mijn rug en borst. Ik heb het idee dat tegen zenuwpijn niets helpt. Deze woensdag heb ik een afspraak in het Erasmus MC hopelijk wordt ik daar wat wijzer.
De medicijnen waar jij het over hebt zeggen mij nog helemaal niets, ik heb er zelfs nog niets over gehoord. Zijn deze juist bedoeld voor zenuwpijn?

groetjes Els

----------


## bijltje

Hoi Sjimmie36,

Wat vervelend voor je man!
Ik leef met jullie mee het is niet niks om om de 4 uur tramadol te krijgen .
Is het nu wat dragelijker geworden hierdoor? Ik hoop het wel voor jullie.

Groetjes Els

----------


## Sjimmie36

Hoi Els,

Nu niet echt. Van het weekend had hij er geen zin meer in. Omdat je weet dat je verder moet de rest van je leven met deze zenuwpijn. De retard tablet vorm van Tramadol helpt niet bij mijn man omdat dat te langzaam in zijn bloed komt. Dus kreeg hij van de VUmc de vloeibare versie. 
Heel lief van je dit berichtje.
Hoe is het met jezelf afgelopen in het Erasmus MC?

groetjes,
Petra

----------


## alda

Ha Els, 

Fijn dat je nu even geen last hebt van de tintelingen.Maar zenuwpijnen zijn echt erg.
Ik heb ze juist in mijn armen, hand en linkerbeen. Voor mij helpt echt het best Lyrica voor de zenuwpijn.Dat verzacht een beetje. Maar nu met die warmte is de pijn ook veel erger. Groetjes Alda.

----------


## DenisevD

Ook ik heb dezelfde symptomen als hierboven beschreven: tintelingen in armen en benen (vooral bij naar beneden buigen vd nek), geen gevoel meer in de huid vanaf de borst naar beneden (het gevoel op spekkies te lopen) en uitstralende pijn vanuit mijn onderrug naar mijn linkerbeen. Bij mijn eerste bezoek aan de neuroloog, zei hij na wat simpele lichamelijke onderzoeken bij hem op de behandeltafel: dit is zéker niets neurologisch. Ik heb desondanks aangedrongen op verder onderzoek, waarna hij duidelijk geïrriteerd overstag ging. Er zou begonnen worden met een EMG (naaldjes in de spieren) in combinatie met een MEP (elektroden op de spieren gevolgd door schokken). De uitslag was perfect, er bleek helemaal niets aan de hand te zijn. Na meer aandringen (omdat je toch voelt dat het niet goed zit), ging hij pas weer overstag voor verder onderzoek. Deze keer werd er gekozen voor een MRI-scan van de nek (n.a.v. de tintelingen bij buigen nek). Hierna vertelde de neuroloog mij zeer verbaasd te zijn, omdat er toch "iets" van een ontsteking in mijn ruggenmerg bleek te zitten. Hij maakte na deze mededeling (verbazend) snel een afspraak voor een lumbaalpunctie de volgende dag en een MRI-scan vh hoofd. 
Tussendoor ben ik nog op de EHBO beland voor wat bleek acute spit. De neuroloog die op dat moment dienst had is een collega van mijn neuroloog. Hij herkende mij als het meisje met de Transversale Myelitis.
Bij de daaropvolgende afspraak bij mijn neuroloog bleek echter niets verontrustends naar voren te komen uit het lumbaalvocht. Ook de MRI vh hoofd was helemaal "schoon". Uiteraard dolgelukkig vooral met die laatste mededeling, werd mij vervolgens medegedeeld dat hij de ruggenmergontsteking niet kan (ik denk: "wil") behandelen. Hij wil nu wel nog een derde MRI inplannen vd nek t/m het stuitje om te kijken of de ontsteking verminderd, verergerd of hetzelfde gebleven is. Toen ik vroeg of er na die MRI dan wel behandeling mogelijk is zei hij grijnzend: "Er zijn een aantal mogelijkheden, maar daar ga ik mijn adem nu niet aan verspillen om dat uit te leggen"! Toen ik begon over Transversale Myelitis kapte hij me onmiddellijk af en zei: "Maar dat héb jij helemaal niet!" Toen ik hem confronteerde met het feit dat zijn collega daar anders over dacht, wuifde hij dat weg. Vervolgens vertelde hij dat het ruggenmerg niet zo gek breed is, máár dat hij blij is dat hij mij kon mededelen dat er in mijn geval maar enkele millimeters ontstoken zijn. Hij zegt dat het nu alleen nog maar een kwestie van afwachten is. "Meer kunnen we op dit moment niet doen dan afwachten" waren zijn letterlijke woorden. Over 3 weken volgt de 3e MRI en ik kreeg het advies om maar vooral zoveel mogelijk te bewegen (terwijl dat op sommige momenten gewoon écht niet mogelijk is!). Toen ik (om mijn goede wil te tonen) vroeg om 1 kruk om wat beter uit de voeten te kunnen, zei hij wederom grijnzend: "Ach ja, we kunnen ook wel meteen een elektrische rolstoel bestellen!".

Nu zit ik thuis. Zonder medicatie, zonder hulp, terwijl ik nog een dochter van 4 rond heb lopen die ook verzorging nodig heeft. Dat lukt me tot nu toe, omdat ik een grote wilskracht heb en vrij koppig ben (als er iets moet gebeuren, dan moet het ook gewoon lukken). Maar vraag me niet op wat voor onmenselijke manier ik dat af en toe doe. Strompelend en met stekende pijnen. Ik ben zelfs een keer door mijn benen gezakt met mijn dochter op mijn arm (iets te over-enthousiast geweest, maar toch).

Nu vraag ik me af (omdat ik bij veel mensen hier lees dat ze wel medicatie krijgen): Is dit de normale gang van zaken?

Groetjes van een wanhopige, jonge moeder (25)

----------


## SanneJoan

Hoi Denise,

Zo te lezen wordt je behoorlijk afgescheept. Ik kan uit je verhaal niet opmaken of je het hebt over signalen of dat je een aanval hebt, dat laatste maak ik niet op uit je verhaal. Medicatie is lastig, zeker als het idiopatisch is.
Je kunt een onbekende vijand niet zomaar bestrijden zolang je niets zeker weet. Ontstekingen in het ruggenmerg of nek zijn, net als MS, chronisch.
Ik zou zeker blijven aandringen op een uitgebeide MRI zowel van je rug als je nek. Ik heb er drie, twee in het ruggenmerg en een in mijn nek. Die waren pas op de tweede scan goed zichtbaar. Ik heb daarvoor ruim anderhalf uur is de tunnel gelegen, waarvan één scan met contrastvloeistof. LB puncties hebben bij mij mij ook niet veel opgeleverd, ik heb er zelfs twee gehad waarvan de tweede afname over drie labs zijn verdeeld. Mocht je bij je neuroloog bot blijven vangen, dan raad ik je aan om je aan te melden bij de afdeling van professor Polman aan het VU medisch centrum. Die zijn gespecialiseerd in MS en immuum aandoenoeningen. Je moet wel rekening houden met lange wachttijden.

Sanne.

----------


## DenisevD

Hoi Sanne,

Bedankt voor je snelle reactie. Ik heb inderdaad ook het gevoel dat ik word afgescheept. Het feit dat het voorlopig niet behandelbaar is, is op zich aannemelijk (net wat je zegt, het is waarschijnlijk idiopatisch). Maar de manier waarop er met mij omgegaan wordt (de steken onder water) vind ik niet getuigen van professionaliteit en maken mij onzeker over het feit of mijn arts mij wel serieus neemt.
Op je vraag of ik signalen heb of dat ik een aanval heb, kan ik niet goed antwoorden. De tintelingen komen en gaan in vlagen. Echter wanneer ik mijn nek naar beneden buig zijn de tintelingen te allen tijde aanwezig. Hetzelfde geldt voor de gevoelloosheid van mijn huid. Mijn pink en ringvinger aan mijn linkerhand zijn al lange tijd non-stop "verdoofd". Wat betreft de gevoelloosheid vanaf mijn borst tot mijn tenen geldt dat dat ook opkomt in vlagen. Met name mijn benen en mijn armen zijn het snelst gevoelloos, daarnaast verlies ik vaak gevoel in en rond mijn vagina. Maar zoals ik al zei, dit komt en gaat in vlagen. Dus deze worden al snel gedumpt onder het kopje "vage klachten".
De uitgebreide MRI van de nek tot de rug staat in ieder geval wel op de planning gelukkig, die krijg ik op 29 Juli. 
Het lijkt me wel moeilijk voor je dat je drie verschillende ontstekingen in het ruggenmerg hebt. En net wat je zegt, dat wordt soms pas op een tweede of derde scan duidelijk. 
Wat was bij jou de reden voor de tweede lumbaalpunctie? Bij mij was er namelijk niets verontrustends aangetroffen in mijn lumbaalvocht. Wat op zich niet vreemd is omdat ik op de EHBO van een andere arts te horen kreeg dat er 1 test niet gedaan kon worden i.v.m. te weinig afgetapt lumbaalvocht (wat mijn eigen arts uiteraard stellig ontkende). 
Zat er bij jou ook enige tijd tussen die twee puncties? Om bijvoorbeeld te kijken wat het verschil van de waardes was in die tussentijd?
Ik neig inderdaad ook sterk naar het aanvragen van een second opinion bij een ander ziekenhuis. Ik dacht in eerste instantie aan het Slotervaart ziekenhuis in Amsterdam, maar jouw advies neem ik zeker in mijn overweging mee. Het VU medisch centrum is immers ook redelijk dichtbij voor mij en jij hebt duidelijk goede ervaringen met professor Polman. Het enige struikelpunt zijn inderdaad de wachttijden. Dat was de reden dat ik in eerste instantie voor het Rode Kruis ziekenhuis in Beverwijk koos, omdat daar de wachttijden meevallen (niet verbazend achteraf als je ziet hoe je behandeld wordt). 
In ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie en ik post hier nog wel even mijn ervaringen van het evaluatiegesprek met mijn neuroloog dat ik op 12 Juli in de agenda heb staan.
Heb jij ook op dit moment nog onderzoeken lopen?

Groetjes Denise

----------


## SanneJoan

Hoi Denise,

Je schrijft over "behandelbaar", ik weet niet hoever je info hebt opgezocht?
Google dan eerst even op "myelitis transversa", dan vindt je al snel, veel info.
Ik kan het nog steeds niet inschatten hoe je ervoor staat, het lijkt me eerder een voorbode van een aanval. Behandeling is lastig, bijna uitgesloten. Ik heb in het ziekenhuis de zwaarste prednison kuur gehad, 5X1000mg. Het effect daarvan is soms pas na twee maanden merkbaar, maar niet zeker. Het is (achteraf) ook maar de vraag of het een verstandige keuze was, soms kan het ook tegen werken. In mijn geval was het het op gegeven moment zo erg dat de neuroloog, in samenspraak met mij, hiervoor gekozen heeft. Na de kuur is de 2e MRI gemaakt en nogmaals een LBpunctie. Deze afname is over drie laboratoria verdeeld, o.a. een deel naar Amersfoort. Dat doen ze op een tijdstip dat er een taxi klaar staat die het direct naar Amersfoort brengt.
Uit beide puncties is niets concreet bruikbaars gekomen. Probleem blijft dat er gezocht wordt naar een virus, daar zijn er circa twee miljoen van. Vandaar dat de idiopatische vorm bijna onmogelijke is. Ik ben nu aan het revalideren en merk ligt herstel. Veel aandacht wordt besteed om hier mee om te leren gaan, het is nooit in te schatten hoe het herstel na een aanval verloopt. De cijfers praten over een periode van 1 tot 2 jaar, en dan is het nog maar afwachten waar je uitkomt. Vast staat dat ik nooit meer mijn oude niveau zal bereiken. Ik wil je geen angst aanpraten, kan zijn dat het bij jou minder is. Dit deel kun je met MS vergelijken. De een komt er beter uit dan de ander. Het is een grillige en onvoorspelbare aandoening. Omdat het toch een neurologische aandoening is en hersenen hierdoor verkeerde informatie krijgt gaat het in mijn hoofd ook niet meer zo lekker. Mijn neuroloog schetste het zo; De bedrading (zenuwbanen) liggen los in de isolatie. Er ontstaat een soort kortsluiting waardoor je hersenen verkeerde info krijgt.
Wat overdreven gesteld, je ervaart dingen die er niet zijn. Deel van de revalidatie is daar ook op gericht, proberen via je hersenen weer een stukje controle over je lijf terug te krijgen. Verder ben ik zeer "prikkel gevoelig" en werkt het in mijn hoofd vaak trager.
Ik praat ook over mijn "batterijtje". 's ochtends gaat dat nog wel, na 'n uur of één loopt het batterijtje steeds sneller leeg, ook na anderhalf uur slapen. Veel rust nemen, zoveel mogelijk blijven bewegen en goed naar je lijf luisteren, duidelijk (ook naar andere) je grenzen aangeven. Goed, ik hoop dat ik je niet heb overstelpt. Als je meer wilt weten is het misschien handig om me persoonlijk te mailen. Wil op het forum niet te persoonlijk worden.

Sanne

----------


## SanneJoan

Denise,
Nog even ter aanvulling; Ik gebruik 3X daags baclofen. Die kreeg ik na hevige spasme aanvallen, die zijn nu gelukkig weg. Is alleen niet zeker of dat door de baclofen of prednison komt, of gewoon vanzelf.
Sanne.

----------


## Sjimmie36

Dag allemaal,

Graag wil ik ook iedereen wijzen op de volgende link:
http://www.aspartaam.nl/artikelen/ms.html
Het is onduidelijk wat mijn man heeft gehad uiteindelijk. Wat wel als een paal boven water staat is dat cervicaal op nivo C3-C6 zijn zenuwstelsel is beschadigd. MT heeft nml. ook vormen van MS.
Wij hebben wel jarenlang aspartaam gebruikt. Het is niet gezegd maar het zou er mee te maken kunnen hebben dat langzamerhand je myeline rondom je ruggenmerg beschadigd wordt door aspartaam. De een is er gevoeliger voor dan de ander.
Graag verneem ik van jullie of er tussen jullie ook mensen zijn die zoetstof gebruiken of hebben gebruikt.

Vrgr
Petra

----------


## sildar

hallo, je bent inderdaad behoorlijk cru behandeld. Die arts heeft geen respect voor je. Ik zou dit bij je huisarts neerleggen. Ook zou je een 2nd opinion kunnen vragen. Je hebt er recht op.

Ik ben 4 jr geleden verlamd geraakt vanaf mijn L2 naar beneden. Nog steeds erge tintelingen (onderlichaam) en spasmes aan mn voeten. Ze krijgen het niet onder controloe ondanks de vele medicijnen die slik. 

gr
Silvia

----------


## cindsel

Hallo,

bijna 3 jaar geleden is nu bij mij TM vast gesteld. Het was heel wisselvallig bij mij ups en downs. Een jaar geleden zijn mijn ogen ook achteruit gegaan waar door ik een bril nodig had. Dit jaar is het weer slechter gegaan, lopen gaat me slecht af en als ik een dagje uit ga moet ik in de rolstoel. Hierdoor voel ik me erg rot omdat ik pas 19 jaar ben. Ik doe nu werk in de huishoudelijk hulp, maar eigelijk is dit gewoon te moeilijk voor me en ik kan savonds na het werken niet eens meer lopen. Mijn hand coördinatie gaat nu ook zwaar achteruit. Soms weet ik niet meer wat ik doe en laat ik alles uit mijn handen vallen of stoppen mijn handen gewoon waar ze mee bezig zijn. Dit jaar dus weer vele onderzoeken gehad waaronder de minder prettige lumbaal punctie. Vanmiddag ben ik naar mijn huisarts geweest omdat de neuroloog zijn schouders ophaalde. Mijn dokter heeft gezegd je moet er maar mee leren leven dat het slechter wordt we kunnen niks. Het is schade van de ontsteking die je hebt gehad. Moet ik dit gewoon accepteren? dat ik steeds meer achteruit ga zonder dat ik zeker ben van wat het nu nog precies is? want restverschijnsels kunnen toch niet steeds slechter worden? Ik ben 19 en heb het gevoel als of ik voor een rand sta en niet weet wat ik moet doen. Ik ga niet graag naar mijn werk omdat ik weet dat het slopend is voor me. Maar ik moet wel werken aangezien mijn werkverleden nog niet genoeg is voor een uitkering. Zijn er mensen die ditzelfde meemaken? Ik sta namelijk stuk en weet niet goed hoe ik verder moet hiermee?

groetjes 

cindy

----------


## Karolien

Hoi 

Uw verhaal komt mij bekent voor mijn vrouw heeft sinds 3jaar een ruggenmergontsteking of myelitis tja dat denken de dokter maar een juiste diagnose hebben wij nog altijd niet gekregen, we hebben in die 3 jaren niet stil gezeten verschillende ziekenhuizen en dokters afgegaan ze heeft verschillende medicaties genomen maar niets helpt de pijn en de tintelingen die ze heeft in haar 2 benen en voeten zijn ondragelijk voor haar, mentaal heeft ze het zeer moeilijk som vraag ik me af als ik al die verhalen lees van al die mensen met myelitis hoe zij dat verwerken want psychologisch is dit toch zeer moeilijk om het te aanvaarden, zij kant dit niet voor haar is dit geen leven meer maar we geven niet op we blijven verder zoeken om het voor haar leefbaar te maken.
Vooral blijven geloven voor een oplossing en de moed niet opgeven.

Doei Pieter  


Dit is en brief die zij naar verschillende dokters heeft geschreven.



Geachte,

Mijn naam is Karolien Knaeps 45 jaar wonende in Genk Belgie.
Ik was een vrolijke vrouw met een lieve man en 3 schattige kinderen maar mijn leven is 3 jaar geleden op één dag helemaal omgeslagen.
3 jaar geleden ben ik opgestaan met tintelingen in mijn rechter been het voelde aan of mijn been aan het slapen was.
Na enige tijd begonnen die tintelingen ook in mijn linkerbeen, de tintelingen stralen uit tot aan de liezen, de billen en de lage rug.
Het betreft een doof slapend gevoel met krampende pijnen 
Na een tijd kon ik ook niet meer lopen of gaan.
De dokters die ik zag in de spoedafdeling van mijn ziekenhuis waar ik ook werkte stonden voor een raadsel en rade ons aan om naar een ander ziekenhuis te gaan omdat ze absoluut geen raad wisten met mij.
Mijn man en ik zijn dan razend snel naar een ander zieken huis gereden een aantal kilometers verder van ons dorp.
Daar aangekomen hebben ze onmiddellijk een cortisone kuur opgestart van paar dagen resultaat na enkele dagen kon ik iets of wat terug normaal gaan maar de tintelingen, pijn, doof slapend gevoel en de krampende pijnen blijven tot en met heden mijn leven beheersen.
In die drie jaren hebben we niet stil gezeten om een oplossing te zoeken voor mijn probleem want met deze symptomen is het moeilijk om een normaal leven te lijden.
Één dokter zij tegen mij eens, je gaat er gek van worden en inderdaad hij heeft gelijk gekregen je wordt er gek van gek van de tintelingen en de pijn.
Een echte diagnose heb ik nog altijd niet volgen aantal dokters zou het neuropatische pijnen zijn aan de onderste ledematen een acute myelitis.
ik heb verschillende kuren gevolgd van klassieke geneeskunde tot acupunctuur en homeopathie maar spijtig genoeg heeft geen elke kuur mij geholpen.
Veel dokter hebben mij laten vallen omdat ze het niet meer wisten wat ze moesten doen met mij.
Al 3 jaar staat het leven stil voor mij en voor mijn man en kinderen, het vechten tegen mijn ziekte begint zwaar door te wegen, ik ben nog altijd op zoek naar een dokter die mij kan helpen om de tintelingen en de pijn te verminderen zodat ik terug wat levenskwaliteiten heb.
Want met deze pijnen is het echt moeilijk om verder te leven.

Vriendelijke groeten 
Karolien Knaeps 


Pijnanamnese

Begindatum klachten eind oktober 2008

Pijnlokalisatie en uitstraling : - Tintelende pijn 
Drukkende pijn
Afklemmende pijn 

Pijn situeert zich laaglumbaal, te hoogte van de billen en de onderste ledematen, de meeste pijn zit te hoogte van de wervelzuil laag lumbaal, de rechter bil, het bovenbeen en de beide voeten.
Ik voel de pijn in de diepte en is steeds en altijd even intens aanwezig.
Pijnuitlokkende factoren :- Warmte 
Rechtstaan en zitten
Lopen 

Pijnverzachtende factoren :- Neerliggen op de zetel 

Pijnkarakter:
De pijn wordt omstreden als,
*sensorisch: barstend, doorborend, drukkend, knellend, snoerend, trekkend, scheurend, koud, tintelend, elektrisch, strak, krampend, hardnekkig. 
*affectief: uitputtend, deprimerend, gespannen, beangstigend, kwellend.
*evaluatief: enorm, onhoudbaar, ellendig, afgrijselijk.

medicatie 

Gabapentine (neurontin) 2 x 600mg per dag  geen effect
Pregabaline (lyrica caps 75mg) 3 x 75mg per geen effect
Durogesic smat 100µg/u pflaster 1x om de 3dagen geen effect 
Oxycontin (oxycodone) 2 x 40mg per dag geen effect
Methadon 2 x 5mg per dag geen effect
Baclofen (50 x 25mg) 2 x 25mg per dag geen effect
Nortriptyline (50 x 25mg) 2 x 25mg per dag geen effect
Duloxetine (cymbalta 60mg) 1 x 60mg per dag geen effect
Amitripyline ( redomex 100 x 10mg) 1 x 10mg per dag geen effect
Zolpidem 10mg zo nodig geen effect
Solu medrol 1000mg IV ( 4 maal kuur van 5 dagen geen effect
Endoxan 1mg PO ( 4 maal een kuur) geen effect
Bupropion 1 x 150mg geen effect
Tribvit 1 per dag geen effect
Prolopa 3 x 125mg geen effect 
Topamax 2 per dag geen effect

Andere behandelingen

Solumedrolkuur, endoxankuur geen effect
Kinesitherapie geen effect
Neurostimulator geen effect 
Acupunctuur geen effect

Relevante technische onderzoeken 

Medische beeldvorming
Echografie van het abdomen
Heterogene leverstreatose met skip area’s periportaal en ter hoogte van het galblaasbed.
Geen hepatosplenomegalie. Geen adenopathieen. 
MR wervelkolom lumbaal:
Tekens van discusdehydratatie niveau L4-L5 met discrete MODIC type II veranderingen posterieur tegenaan de dekplaat van het wervellichaam L5, minimale gesuperponeerde posterieure discbulging.
Beperkte discartrose niveau L5-S1( met posterieure discovertebale degeneratieve veranderingen links ) geassocieerd discusdehydratatie met modic typeII veranderingen tegenaan de grond en dekplaat van respectievelijk wervellichaam L5 en S1.
Mogelijks kleine discusprotrusie paramediaan. Geen duidelijke AV malformatie op niveau Th 12-L2; myelitis kan niet worden uitgesloten geen toediening van IV contraststof .

Klinische neurofysiologie:
Reeds uitgebreid onderzoek verricht in ziekenhuis Overpelt werd tweemaal behandeld met steroieden omwille van tentatieve diagnose van een clinicly isolated syndrome of éénmalige demyelinisatie op inflammatoire basis te ge volgen van een myelitis. Deze diagnose werd obv gestoorde TMS enSSEP van de onderste ledematen op een EMG in de acute fase in oktober.
Er werd reeds KST verricht van de hersennen en van de wervelzuil (beelden ingescand), echter zonder aanwijzingen voor andere demyeliniserende aandoeningen, type MS ect.

Klinisch onderzoek

Neurologisch : hypo-esthesie voor aanraking volledig over beide onderste ledematen, rechts > links.
Hyperesthesie voor pinprik bovenbeen rechts
Allodynie ter hoogte van beide onderste ledematen
APR en KPR zeer levendig rechts > links 
Reflexen bovenste lidmaat normaal 
SLR en FLIPtest negatief 




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Sjimmie36

Dag Pieter,

Wat gebruikt uw vrouw aan medicijnen om het enigszins toch een beetje dragelijk te houden?
Mijn man heeft namelijk ook 2 tassen medicijnen gebruikt o.a. die van uw vrouw. Niets hielp. Wat nu een beetje helpt is Tramadol (vloeibaar, tabletvorm duurt te lang voordat dat in het bloed is opgenomen), Rivotril (spierverslapper) en dagelijks multivitaminen en van Solgar: Magnesium/Calcium (2:1). Dit helpt toch om je spieren en zenuwen een beetje te ontspannen gezien de hele dag het beknellende gevoel.
Heel herkenbaar, mijn man wil namelijk zo ook niet oud worden, hij houdt het af en toe niet meer vol wat zeer begrijpelijk is. De hoop kan je alleen putten uit eventuele stamcellentherapie wat nu onderzocht wordt in Amerika.
Tevens hebben we een hele dure relaxstoel van Prominent aangeschaft, driemotorig (rug, benen en de nek kan gesteld worden), op maat gemaakt, omdat liggen het prettigst is. 
Prof. Zuurmond van het VUmc is een autoriteit op pijn gebied. Je moet hem maar eens googelen. Heeft veel boeken hierover geschreven.
Hoop dat jullie hier iets aan hebben.

groetjes,
Petra

----------


## bijltje

Hoi Sjimmie,

Een beetje erge late reactie van mijn kant. Wij wonen momenteel op slechte aard straling denk ik. Ook mijn man heeft 3 weken terug in het ziekenhuis een week doorgebracht omdat ze niet wisten wat hij had. Nu is gebeleken dat het om pfeiffer ging, dat verwacht je ook niet meer op deze leeftijd. :EEK!: 
hierdoor liep alles een beetje anders dan gedacht! Lekkere vakantie zo voor onze 3 jongens  :Mad: 
Bij het Erasmus ben ik erg naar tevredenheid geholpen ze hadden alle tijd voor ons ,geen vraag was teveel alle onderzoeken werden nogmaals gedaan en de uitslagen van de mri's werden ook uitgebreid besproken.
Het resultaat was zoals de prof. het zelf al zei: teleurstellend als je met vragen komt waar je van hoopt antwoorden te krijgen en ze dan niet krijgt. Ook zei doen dus geen uitspraken over termijnen en evt verwachtingen voor de toekomst. Wel heb ik mij opgegeven voor verder onderzoek naar MT het zogeheten Proud onderzoek waarbij ze zo'n 15 jaar een dossier van je opbouwen met alle ontwikkelingen in de loop van de tijd. Hiermee proberen ze in kaart te gaan brengen hoe het ontstaat, waarom de ene persoon het maar eenmalig krijgt en een ander 2maal in zijn leven en ook dat het eventueel in sommige gevallen MS kan worden. Hopelijk levert het info op voor alle gevallen die na ons dit gaan krijgen en dus sneller en beter geholpen kunnen worden.
Groetjes Els

----------


## SanneJoan

Het is alweer een poosje terug dat ik hier geweest ben, weet inmiddels meer.
Sinds ruim een week ben ik weer thuis na 6 weken ziekenhuis en 12 weken revalidatie.
Op 2 augustus zijn er nieuwe onderzoeken gedaan en een MRI scan van hoofd en rug 
bij het VU medisch centrum. Kort samengevat is de diagnose MS, 2 onstekinghaarden in mijn rug, 1 in mijn nek en twee in mijn hoofd. Dat je op latere leeftijd geen MS kunt krijgen klopt dus niet. Myelitis is opzich ook geen aandoening, er gaat ereen achter schuil, bij mij dus MS. Of het progresief is moet uit een volgende scan blijken, februari 2012, of een volgende schub. Daar zit ik dus niet op te wachten. Het gaat al wat beter met me en revalideer verder in Harderwijk. Ook met de WMO gaat het redelijk snel. Er is een geschikte rolstoel (lichtgewicht/zelfbeweger) en een CVV pas afgegeven. Ook hebben we huishoudelijke hulp. Er is toegezegd dat eind volgende week ik een scootmobiel krijg, kan ik eindelijk weer zelfstandig de deur uit. Dat het al-met-al bijna 4 maanden heeft geduurd eer de diagnose werdt gesteld is wel frustrerend. Wat me het meest parte speelt is het gebrek aan energie, dat is nog geen derde van wat ik had, daar zal ik mee moeten leren leven. Ook de pijn speelt vaker op. Heb me echter voorgenomen mij er niet onder te laten krijgen en geniet van elk mooi moment dat me geschonken wordt. 

Sanne.

----------


## Sjimmie36

Beste Sanne,

Gelukkig is er nu eindelijk duidelijkheid voor je. Al die onzekerheid is ook niet niks.
Je gebrek aan energie kan je deels verhelpen door Solgar: Magnesium/Calcium 2:1 te gaan gebruiken. Wel in deze verhouding anders helpt het niet. Te verkrijgen bij o.a. de Kruidentuin. Ik merk bij mijn man dat hij nu meer energie heeft dan anders. Toen had Calcium de overhand. Echter pas op voor de valkuil, achteraf krijg je weer de rekening gepresenteerd. Maar alle (natuurlijke) beetjes helpen.
De pijn is afschuwelijk en soms ondraaglijk en niet weg te denken. Heb je daar nu goede medicijnen voor gekregen?
Je schrijft dat je op latere leeftijd geen MS kunt krijgen klopt dus niet. Hoe oud ben je dan als ik vragen mag?
Het is voor de medemens vaak heel moeilijk te bevatten allemaal, weinig begrip. Ik vind het daarom heel goed te lezen dat je je er niet onder laat krijgen!

Groetjes,
Petra

----------


## SanneJoan

Hoi Petra,

Ik ben 3 aug. jl. 60 geworden. "Achteraf" weet ik nu dat het al jaren sluimerde. Mijn voormalige huisarts heeft niet adequaat gereageerd op talloze klachten waarvan de nodig nu als schubs gezien kunnen worden, het zij zo. Ik ben niet iemand die "nodeloos" achterom blijft kijken dus laat ik het rusten. Het zal nooit met zekerheid kunnen worden vastgesteld, omdat het idiopatisch is. De volgende scan zal de formele diagnose zeker uitwijzen. De vermoedelijke oorzaak is een tropenvacinatie van tien jaar geleden, toen begonnen de "vage" klachten. Op gegeven moment ben ik maar gestopt om mijn huisarts en omgeving nog verder iets te vertellen. Ik hield het veelal voor me. Gelukkig heb ik nu een huisarts die me wél serieus neemt. Dank voor je tips, ga daar zeker gebruik van maken.

Groet, Sanne.

----------


## Sjimmie36

Beste Sanne,

Ik vind 60 jaar nog hartstikke jong, hoor. Mijn man is 58 jaar. Achterom kijken heeft ook geen zin. Het onzekere is gewoon dat het idiopatisch is. Mijn man stopt er gelukkig ook zo langzamerhand mee om het de omgeving te vertellen. Ze begrijpen en willen het niet begrijpen. En na een aantal jaren hebben ze geen zin meer om negatieve berichten te horen. Onze huisarts neemt ons gelukkig heel serieus. Mijn man liep ook bij Prof. Polman en die verwees hem uiteindelijk terug naar de huisarts. Second opinion bij Dr De Gans in AMC. Die blijft hem nu elk half jaar onderzoeken. Het onderzoek vindt door de arts zelf plaats wat tot nu toe in het verleden nog niet is gebeurd. Mijn man ervaart dit als zeer prettig. Voor de pijn blijft hij echter onder behandeling bij Prof Zuurmond in het VUmc, een autoriteit op pijngebied. Als je hem googelt dan zie je het wel.
Als je nog ergens mee zit of vragen hebt dan hoor ik het wel.
Elk goed moment is meegenomen en probeer daar van te genieten.

Groetjes,
Petra

----------


## SanneJoan

Genieten van elk goed moment doe ik zeker. Klinkt gek, ben allang blij dat ik nu eindelijk weet wat er met me aan de hand is. Groet je man van mij.
Sanne.

PS. stel je reacties zeer op prijs.

----------


## LiesbetP

Dag Jan,

hoe gaat het met je ?
Ik las jouw verhaal op dit forum en kon mij daar volledig in herkennen.

Vorig jaar op 26 sept. kreeg ik enorme zenuwpijnen in beide armen en benen, na 2 dagen was ik verlamd van onder mijn kin tot aan mijn tenen.
Myelitis werd vastgesteld.

3 maanden in ziekenhuis gelegen en keihard getraind om terug te kunnen lopen, schrijven,zelf te eten, wassen...
Ik was zeer gemotiveerd omdat ik zeker niet bij de pakken wou blijven zitten en vooruit wilde.
Ik had toen wel geen pijn meer want had een hoge dosis Cortisone gekregen wat de ontsteking direct deed weggaan.
Mijn linkerarm is nog gedeeltelijk verlamd maar train nog 4x in de week.

Had jij ook zo een band die drukte in je rug, het is net dat ik ontplof, het verhinderd mijn stappen.
De neuroloog kan hier geen verklaring voor geven.

Het ergste vind ik : sinds juni heb ik vreselijke zenuwpijn in mijn beide benen en voeten, het is net dat ze in brand staan.
Heb verschillende medicatie geprobeerd maar de pijn blijft en de nevenverschijnselen zijn zo erg dat ik er mee gestopt ben.

Ik die zoveel moed en energie had, heeft de kracht verloren om elke dag op te staan en er weer tegenaan te gaan !
Pijn vermoeidt enorm.

Zo, dit was mijn verhaal....
Kan jij mij raad geven ?

Groetjes,

Liesbet

----------


## SanneJoan

Dag Liesbet,

Ik ben op aanraden van mijn neuroloog sinds een kleine week Ltrica gaan gebruiken naast de baclofen die ik al 5 maanden gebruik. Volgens de neuroloog duurt het ongeveer twee weken voor je mogelijk resultaat kan hebben. Ik merk nu al dat de pijn minder aan het worden is. Het blijft natuurlijk altijd een gok, het kan per persoon verschillen. als het uiteindelijk niet help stop ik gewoon mee. Niet geschoten is altijd mis.
Wellicht kun je er iets mee.
Sanne.

----------


## SanneJoan

Type foutje: Het is Lyrica

----------


## LiesbetP

Dag Sanne,

bedankt voor je reactie en je raad !

Ik heb LYRICA 7 weken genomen, 75mg s morgens, s middags en s avonds.
Deze medicatie is normaal aangewezen bij zenuwpijn.
Maar bij mij waren de nevenverschijnselen erger dan het goede resultaat :

Ik heb een band die drukt in mij rug en dat werd nog erger met Lyrica, 
het drukte zo erg dat mijn buik het gevoel gaf dat ie ieder moment kon ontploffen,
mijn spieren verslapten en kreeg huiduitslag.
Ik kon er wel goed van slapen :-)
Maar ik durfde er niet verder mee te gaan, zo slecht voelde ik me erop.

Ik wil je zeker niet ontgoochelen want hoe je zegt, bij iedere mens is de reactie anders.
Dat is juis het moeilijke eraan om de juiste medicatie te vinden.
Zou er wel een medicatie tegen deze pijn bestaan ?

Ik neem nu CYMBALTA (een soort anti depressiva ) maar de pijn vermindert ook niet, alleen ben ik nu misschien een beetje opgewekter :-)
Daarnaast ben ik met een voedingssuplement NORMAST begonnen, die ik 50 dagen moet nemen.

Ik hou je zeker op de hoogte als het mij beter gaat.
Als er IETS is dat ik zeker weet, is dat ik moet gaan stoppen met roken...
Maar dat is niet zo simpel.

Groetjes,

Liesbet

----------


## SanneJoan

[QUOTE=LiesbetP;69690]Dag Sanne,

bedankt voor je reactie en je raad !

""Als er IETS is dat ik zeker weet, is dat ik moet gaan stoppen met roken...
Maar dat is niet zo simpel.""

Hier nog een, leef met je mee maar neem er nu wel een.

Sanne.

----------


## Sjimmie36

Hoi Liesbet,
Heb je Tramadol en Rivotril al geprobeerd? Mijn man kon ook niet tegen Lyrica, de band op zijn borst werd alleen maar erger. Bij ieder persoon pakt het anders uit.
Groetjes,
Petra

----------


## LiesbetP

Hoi Petra,

dank je voor je mailtje !

Ja, TRAMODOL verdooft de pijn maar heb zo schrik om eraan verslaafd te geraken.
Ik neem deze druppels alléén als ik eens weg moet en lang stil moet zitten,
maar ze helpen.
Ik word er wel een beeetje slaperig van (ben nogal een bezige bij die spijtig genoeg té weinig rust neemt).

Waarvoor helpt RIVOTRIL ?
Word je man daar moe van ?

Heeft je man nog altijd last van die band in zijn rug ?
Heeft de neuroloog daar ooit enige verklaring voor gegeven ?

Wat een vragen, hé.

Groetjes,

Liesbet

----------


## Sjimmie36

Hoi Liesbet,

Geeft niet hoor, al die vragen.
Mijn man heeft al 3,5 jaar om de 4 uren dezelfde aantal druppeltjes Tramadol en als hij extra pijn heeft dan neemt hij gelijktijdig 2 paracetamol a 500mg erbij. Dat versterkt de werking van Tramadol. Dus.......!
Rivotril is een spierverslapper, waardoor je band minder sterk wordt aangetrokken!
Hij heeft nog steeds die band en de neurologen (3x) hebben er geen verklaring voor, idiopatisch!
Als mijn man heel erg moe wordt dan slaapt hij 's middags een uurtje (meestal van 16h-17h), niet langer anders kan je 's nachts niet slapen.
Ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.
Wij hebben ook 1,5 a 2 jaar erover gedaan om uit te zoeken wat nu het beste hielp.

Groetjes,
Petra

P.S. vraag gerust!

----------


## LiesbetP

Oei Petra, ben net mijn tekst kwijt door op een verkeerd kopje te drukken  :Frown: 
Heb jij mijn tekst ontvangen ?

Liesbet

----------


## Sjimmie36

Nee, helaas.

Gr. Petra

----------


## LiesbetP

Petra,

ik ben blij gehoord te hebben dat er nog iemand is die hetzelfde reageerde op Lyrica als ik (druk in rug werd erger) want de dokters vinden dit hét beste middel en ik was blijkbaar de enigste die er zo op reageerde !

Ben nu ook gerust dat ik meer dan 1x per dag TRAMADOL kan nemen zonder "high" te worden :-)

Ik heb hier ook ZALDIAR liggen, het is een combinatie van Tramadol en Paracetamol, dus ook het proberen waard.
Ik heb toch zo bang van al die pillen maar met pijn te leven is niet te doen.

Groetjes en tot nog eens.

Ps. weet jij wat beneden ons bericht "quote en post reply" inhoudt ?
Ik weet dat het antwoorden is maar op welk moet ik drukken ?

Liesbet

----------


## LiesbetP

[QUOTE=SanneJoan;69700]


> Dag Sanne,
> 
> bedankt voor je reactie en je raad !
> 
> ""Als er IETS is dat ik zeker weet, is dat ik moet gaan stoppen met roken...
> Maar dat is niet zo simpel.""
> 
> Hier nog een, leef met je mee maar neem er nu wel een.
> 
> Sanne.


Ben aan 5 tot nu toe, en jij ?

Liesbet

----------


## Sjimmie36

Hoi Liesbet,

Ik druk op het 3e icoontje van links (dat is snel reageren op het bericht). 
Quote wil zeggen dat je jouw citaat erin meeneemt!
Ik heb nog nooit van Zaldiar gehoord, maar als dat een combinatie is van die 2 dan kan je het gerust proberen. 
Lyrica is een paardenmiddel, wordt alleen maar erger, mijn man lag er ook van op de grond, kon niet meer lopen en niet meer lezen.
Tramadol heeft bijna geen bijwerkingen.

Succes.

----------


## SanneJoan

[QUOTE=LiesbetP;69780][QUOTE=SanneJoan;69700]

Ben aan 5 tot nu toe, en jij ?

 :Mad:  Hou het liever voor me.  :EEK!:

----------


## LiesbetP

Begrijp het !

Maar ben voormiddag gaan wandelen en namiddag 3u gaan revalideren in ziekenhuis en dan is de drang veel minder dan als ik de ganse dag thuis ben.

Groetjes,
Liesbet

----------


## SanneJoan

Wandelen, lijkt me heerlijk. Kom nu nog niet verder dan 2/3 honderd meter. Nog even door revalideren dus, dan loop ik de marathon. Sanne.

----------


## LiesbetP

Sorry Sanne, wist niet dat je het zo moeilijk had met wandelen.
Ik bedoel met wandelen bij mij, ook maar 30 min , 
heb eerst goed getraind op loopband (een volledig jaar)omdat dit makkelijker gaat en probeer nu eventje buiten want dan vergeet ik even mijn zenuwpijn.

Liesbet

----------


## SanneJoan

Geen probleem, ga er zelf ontspannen mee om. Het is wat het is.
Sanne.

----------


## coosvdg

Hallo mijn naam is Coos en ben 47 jaar.
3 maanden geleden werd ik wakker met een verdoofd linker been en bil en dacht dat ik raar had gelegen waardoor het afgekneld kon zijn.
Ben zo nog een dag of 4 doorgegaan en uiteindelijk naar de huisarts gegaan die checkte of er wellicht iets van een hernia zat (niet)dus weer back to work etc.
Na een dag had ik behoorlijke blaas problemen (5 maal per nacht proberen te plassen pfffff) en na het weekend weer naar de huisarts gegaan die mij gelijk richting het ziekenhuis doorverwees,daar aangekomen verschillende tests moeten doen (voelde links helemaal niets meer en tests met koud en warm voelde bij koud als branden.Ben daar gelijk opgenomen en er is oa een MRI scan gedaan van mijn been en onder rug ,niets raars te zien ook een lumbaal punctie gedaan waar (na een quick scan)(1 uurtje later)niets uitkwam.Na de week opname terug voor een hersenscan cq nekscan (MRI) en daar uit blek dat ik boven in mijn ruggenmerg een ontsteking had.inmiddels begon mijn linker hand en arm ook te tintelen en te branden (onderarm). Nou dit is zo doorgegaan tot nu toe,heb vorige week een week in het ziekenhuis gelegen voor een Prednison stoot kuur van 5 maal 500mg .Dit is nu dus en week geleden en heb niet het gevoel dat het helpt.Ook is er veel bloed afgenomen wat naar een ander ziekenhuis is gegaan voor analyse en er is weer een lumbaalpunctie gedaan (moeizaam gegaan met veel pijn).TM was dus al ge constateert maar het duurt nog 2 weken voordat alle onderzoeken rond zijn en daar baal ik behoorlijk van want ik wil weten wat het precies is en hoe verder.
Als ik meer info heb zal ik het melden.

Gr

Coos vd Graaf

----------


## gerard48

Hallo Silvia, hoe is het nu, 4,4 jaar na dit bericht van jou? Is er vooruitgang? anno 21-05-2012?
Ik vraag dit , omdat ik in juli 2008 zelf ook van de ene op de andere dag tot aan mijn middel verlamd raakte en intussen 40/41 graden koorts had. De dag ervoor was ik nog aan het verbouwen bij fam. die mij van het dak haalde omdat ik nogal bleek en vermoeid eruitzag. Ook kon ik mijn blaas niet ledigen en moest de weekend arts deze ledigen dmv caterisatie waarna direct naar intensive care in het ziekenhuis van Maastricht. Daar heb ik 1 week gelegen en nog 3 weken van onderzoeken. Voorlopige diagnose na 4 weken zoeken was TM, met ontsteking op nivo 2 en 5 in het ruggemerg. Hierdoor bijna een hele dwarslesie, maar werd een indirecte dwarslesie. Heb inmiddels een second opinium ondergaan in het Universiteir ziekenhuis in Leuven, Belgie. Diagnose waarschijnlijk de ziekte van Devic. Bij mij ook een ontsteking in de ogen, maar hier geen last van gehad, wel naar de spieren, waardoor ik in het begin tot aan mijn middel verlamd raakte, een strak band gevoel in mijn onderbenen en mijn middel rondom de romp, tintelingen vooral in mijn handen, last met de sluitspieren voor ontlasting en urine slecht kunnen ophouden.
Verder licht verdovings gevoel van benen tot en met de romp. Hoor graag van je, groeten, Gerard

----------


## gerard48

Hallo Alda, ik gebruik voor de tintelingen ook Lyrika, 2x2.25 mgr. per dag. Helpt bij mij redelijk goed, zonder bijverschijnselen. groet Gerard.

----------


## shelara

> Hallo Alda, ik gebruik voor de tintelingen ook Lyrika, 2x2.25 mgr. per dag. Helpt bij mij redelijk goed, zonder bijverschijnselen. groet Gerard.


Hallo Gerard, is de diagnose TM vastgesteld door middel van een lumbaal punctie? Ik kreeg amitriptiline, maar dat helpt tot nu toe niets, dus laten liggen.
Die band om je middel voelt als zeer beknellend en benauwd. Hoe is het nu?
Ik ben al zover dat ik alternatieve geneeswijze opzoek, a.s donderdag eerste consult. Ik hou je op de hoogte, groetjes

----------


## HPoelman

Beste lotgenoten,

Ben sinds een ruim 2,5 jaar gediagnosticeerd met Transversa Myelitis ten hoogte van de nek. Door dit heb ik krachtverlies en verlammingsverschijnselen aan de rechterkant. Gelukkig kan ik nog steeds kleine stukjes lopen al is het wel met behulp van een loopstok. Grotere stukken lopen is niet meer mogelijk zonder rolstoel of scootmobiel helaas. Ik ervaar veel zenuwpijnen in armen benen en rug en nek. Hiervoor slik ik medicatie o.a amitriptyline en gabapentine. Het is een zwaar en slopende aandoening, het lopen al drastisch verminderd en lijkt verbetering er niet meer in helaas.

Sindskort heb ik een website online gezet voor lotgenoten hopelijk kunnen we elkaar helpen en ondersteunen!

Neem even een kijkje en meld je aan *www.myelitis.nl*

Groetjes

----------

